# Winter Weather Thread 2013-2014 V



## DDD

Alright, inside of this thread will be the Woody's recorded version of this historic winter storm.  It's hard for me to sit here and tell you that I saw it evolving into what it has.  No way in my wildest dreams could I foresee this.

I originally thought this was going to be a "good" ice storm.  Limbs, some powerlines, schools out, sliding around on the sidewalk... never did I think it would be this big.

First of all let's get the my map out of the way.

The Green area is the winner, winner, chicken dinner for snow and sleet.  Going to say 8-12" here by Thursday.  The heaviness of the snow and sleet will pull down limbs, powerlines and such... even though the ice is not as bad.

The red area will have more mixing issues.  6" or so of snow and sleet.  Throw on .5" of ice and the power is out.    At some point during the night, you hear pine tree limbs snapping.

The light blue area is lighter on the precip but more of the same.  4-6" of snow and .25-.5" of ice.

The yellow area is the unknown zone, but the danger zone in my mind.  Somewhere in this area I think one heck of an ice storm rages.  .5-1.00" of ice.  


Guys, I am an amateur.  Don't blister me if this BUST!  It's just what I think.  I would say you can bend these lines 50 miles in any direction.  To be quite honest I started to turn them more open to the NE direction.  But I will just leave them as is.  Athens to Augusta seems to be ground zero for precip.

How the CAD and temps do is what will determine precip types and how much of each.  

I will post some other maps of interest shortly.  Going to hang with the fam for a while.


----------



## Arrow3

When do you expect for it to really start getting dangerous? I'm going back and forth about work tomorrow ....I get off at 3:30 and home by 4 in the Athens area. Trying to decide what vehicle to drive in the morning.


----------



## Unicoidawg

And here goes another one...... Thanks for the insight DDD


----------



## jsullivan03

DDD said:


> Alright, inside of this thread will be the Woody's recorded version of this historic winter storm.  It's hard for me to sit here and tell you that I saw it evolving into what it has.  No way in my wildest dreams could I foresee this.
> 
> I originally thought this was going to be a "good" ice storm.  Limbs, some powerlines, schools out, sliding around on the sidewalk... never did I think it would be this big.
> 
> First of all let's get the my map out of the way.
> 
> The Green area is the winner, winner, chicken dinner for snow and sleet.  Going to say 8-12" here by Thursday.  The heaviness of the snow and sleet will pull down limbs, powerlines and such... even though the ice is not as bad.
> 
> The red area will have more mixing issues.  6" or so of snow and sleet.  Throw on .5" of ice and the power is out.    At some point during the night, you hear pine tree limbs snapping.
> 
> The light blue area is lighter on the precip but more of the same.  4-6" of snow and .25-.5" of ice.
> 
> The yellow area is the unknown zone, but the danger zone in my mind.  Somewhere in this area I think one heck of an ice storm rages.  .5-1.00" of ice.
> 
> 
> Guys, I am an amateur.  Don't blister me if this BUST!  It's just what I think.  I would say you can bend these lines 50 miles in any direction.  To be quite honest I started to turn them more open to the NE direction.  But I will just leave them as is.  Athens to Augusta seems to be ground zero for precip.
> 
> How the CAD and temps do is what will determine precip types and how much of each.
> 
> I will post some other maps of interest shortly.  Going to hang with the fam for a while.



spend time with the fam, but when you get back i have a question.  There is a triangle on the backside that doesn't fall into any of the circles.... Atl, Smyrna, Powder Springs, Dallas, and further west... Im in that area (smyrna) and confused as to what to expect.


----------



## bml

Thanks DDD!!!! Looks like this thing might just give 93 a run for its money in quite a few locations.


----------



## orrb

I am sorry, I know you dont want any what about my back yard question.  However, Is Polk, Paulding, Carrol and Haralson not getting nothing?  I am confused.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

CharlesH said:


> So are you including Polk, Pauling, haralson in the blue, red or somewhere in the middle?  I definitely know this is going down. I just want to give friends and family as accurate info from you as I can. You've been spot on over the years.


If your hoping for snow it's not looking good for us in Haralson. Looks like this has turned into an atlanta eastward event. Oh well it was fun while it lasted over here on the west side. I'll be looking for yall a pics. Yall be careful.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101

I'm in that triangle area as well. I sure hope that means this is a "clear zone" for that area! Everyone be smart and safe out there.


----------



## RinggoldGa

You say Athens to Augusta is ground zero for precip but have Augusta in the yellow zone of the "great unknown".


----------



## 1john4:4

I am in the heart of the "winner" area. About 2 miles from 441 where they are supposed to route the trucks around Atlanta. Wonder how that deal will play out?


----------



## bankdawg

i'm 30miles south of yellow...i'll gladly take the cold rain over ice.  good luck to you folks up there though.


----------



## bankdawg

RinggoldGa said:


> You say Athens to Augusta is ground zero for precip but have Augusta in the yellow zone of the "great unknown".



thats correct, most precip , but doesnt know what kind.


----------



## bankdawg

nam is showing warmer temps...but i think this wedge is really screwing with the forecasts


----------



## CharlesH

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> If your hoping for snow it's not looking good for us in Haralson. Looks like this has turned into an atlanta eastward event. Oh well it was fun while it lasted over here on the west side. I'll be looking for yall a pics. Yall be careful.



I don't in any way think this will be a non event for w ga and am not sure why you think that. From everything I've seen we're still in play and people should not think otherwise. I just thought DDD would be able to confirm. I know map drawing isn't an exact science and can be difficult to get in everything.  In the end .25 or .5 of ice will not be good.


----------



## Head East

I am a happy guy if Augusta is rain.  

My wife, not so much. 

Thanks DDD!


----------



## the HEED!

Rabbit Hunter 101 said:


> I'm in that triangle area as well. I sure hope that means this is a "clear zone" for that area! Everyone be smart and safe out there.



guys, i think he said you can move those lines 50 miles in either direction, so I dont think anybody in N GA( especially above I 20) is out of the woods by looking at a drawn line. 93 size/type storm.


----------



## Mac

Following your new thread
Thanks


----------



## FlyDawg72

WoW!

Sully, we may be out of work tomorrow, certainly later in the week

Thanks for the knowledge 3D, I appreciate your "addiction" and the continued help you provide.


----------



## K80

Folks he's not giving exacts and clearly indicates that any line could move fifty miles in any direction.

For the wedge area I would guesstimate that it could fall in any of the three zones.


----------



## kevincox

Being in the yellow makes it very difficult to decide if I can/should work/travel next couple of days. Tough decision to make in advance.


----------



## iwantthegold

Guys, I don't think you understand how complex this storm system is.  Ice storms are like trying to say a tornado will drop in a specific location 8-16 hours in advance.  Give the guy a break.  He asked for no more will it snow/ice in my neck of the woods.  Let him have some family time, this isn't his job.  DDD is doing us all a free service.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

orrb said:


> I am sorry, I know you dont want any what about my back yard question.  However, Is Polk, Paulding, Carrol and Haralson not getting nothing?  I am confused.





Rabbit Hunter 101 said:


> I'm in that triangle area as well. I sure hope that means this is a "clear zone" for that area! Everyone be smart and safe out there.





jsullivan03 said:


> spend time with the fam, but when you get back i have a question.  There is a triangle on the backside that doesn't fall into any of the circles.... Atl, Smyrna, Powder Springs, Dallas, and further west... Im in that area (smyrna) and confused as to what to expect.


If I was in the area in question, I would think you you would see somewhat of a mix from above, and below with less accumulation.

DDD's Map is pretty simple.  There comes a time when you need to come to your own conjecture based on the information provided.

I am prepared for the worst thanks to DDD's Insight..........If this does not come to fruition...........I have a few extra gallons of gas to put in my truck, and I am better prepared for the next event!!


----------



## the HEED!

DDD Jeff Hill keeps calling it an ice storm, you got more snow, this aint good either way


----------



## CharlesH

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> y'all  don't know what it's like to be in the  triangle...



It's like the Bermuda Triangle anything can happen!  Prepare for the worst and  for the best!

Thanks for all you've done DDD!


----------



## badger

DDD, my thanks for this service you are providing. I'm following this very closely as I am supposed to be picking up my daughter and son in law at the airport Tuesday at 5pm. Pretty concerned and hoping for a "window" when the roads are passable.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Time frames or did I miss it in the first post?


----------



## Greene728

Thanks DDD. No questions here cause you have done a MOST AWESOME JOB!!!!!


----------



## DDD

Arrow3 said:


> When do you expect for it to really start getting dangerous? I'm going back and forth about work tomorrow ....I get off at 3:30 and home by 4 in the Athens area. Trying to decide what vehicle to drive in the morning.


I think the worst of it will start after 6-7PM tomorrow and it will go until Thursday morning or so.




jsullivan03 said:


> spend time with the fam, but when you get back i have a question.  *There is a triangle on the backside that doesn't fall into any of the circles.... Atl, Smyrna, Powder Springs, Dallas, and further west... Im in that area (smyrna) and confused as to what to expect.*





orrb said:


> I am sorry, I know you dont want any what about my back yard question. * However, Is Polk, Paulding, Carrol and Haralson not getting nothing?  I am confused*.





TurkeyKiller12 said:


> If your hoping for snow it's not looking good for us in Haralson. Looks like this has turned into an atlanta eastward event. Oh well it was fun while it lasted over here on the west side. I'll be looking for yall a pics. Yall be careful.





Rabbit Hunter 101 said:


> I'm in that triangle area as well. I sure hope that means this is a "clear zone" for that area! Everyone be smart and safe out there.





RinggoldGa said:


> You say Athens to Augusta is ground zero for precip but have Augusta in the yellow zone of the "great unknown".




OK.  Purple zone is now known as the you are not hosed zone.  take some liberties to extend the lines and sorta guess where you are.  However, purple is going to be that 2-5" snow zone with a very good bit of ice.  Reason being is the farther west you go the farther away from the cold air on the east side.  However, don't be fooled... this could be some serious ice in your back yard.  In no way is this over for your area!




iwantthegold said:


> Guys, I don't think you understand how complex this storm system is.  Ice storms are like trying to say a tornado will drop in a specific location 8-16 hours in advance.  Give the guy a break.  He asked for no more will it snow/ice in my neck of the woods.  Let him have some family time, this isn't his job.  DDD is doing us all a free service.



Could not have said it better myself.

Weather does not care about my lines.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

Well this is a first, weather alarm went off just now at 2315 Local for a Winter Storm Warning up here in Dahlonega... usually only goes off for tornadoes and dangerous thunderstorms. Wife, our 3yo granddaughter and I are ready. We are hiding...


----------



## jsullivan03

I figured as much.  Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## XJfire75

Whew, no slippy sliddy for me down here. Reckon they got these watches and warnings this far south because of the last storm's miscue.


----------



## DDD

the HEED! said:


> DDD Jeff Hill keeps calling it an ice storm, you got more snow, this aint good either way



Verbatim.  He's working off the models verbatim.  It's a shame.  They could put me on t.v. and I could read the map verbatim.  

You have to forecast.  Tell people what you think, not what one model says.  

I don't think he is accounting for the depth of the snow and I think he is hugging the NAM model which is a raging ice storm.  

I simply think we will see more snow the farther East and north east you go.  

I am thinking in my mind if you took I-85 and I -20 and colored in all areas inbetween those two lines all the way to Charlotte that is where the heaviest moisture with the best cold will be... besides the mountain areas.  The cold will be deeper and I think deep enough for snow.  Just my opinion.


----------



## ultramag

badger said:


> DDD, my thanks for this service you are providing. I'm following this very closely as I am supposed to be picking up my daughter and son in law at the airport Tuesday at 5pm. Pretty concerned and hoping for a "window" when the roads are passable.



Delta cancelled over 500 flights for Tuesday already. I had a 5:20 flight leaving Akron ohio and arriving in Atlanta at 7:20 pm. It is cancelled. I changed it to 6 am in the morning. I'm getting on that one. If I don't I will be stuck up here for a few days.. Ain't nobody got time fo dat.. I'm coming back home. Thanks DDD for the information


----------



## RinggoldGa

Going to sleep or staying up for midnight runs?


----------



## badger

ultramag said:


> Delta cancelled over 500 flights for Tuesday already. I had a 5:20 flight leaving Akron ohio and arriving in Atlanta at 7:20 pm. It is cancelled. I changed it to 6 am in the morning. I'm getting on that one. If I don't I will be stuck up here for a few days.. Ain't nobody got time fo dat.. I'm coming back home. Thanks DDD for the information



Their flight Delta 33 arriving 5:05 pm is still (for now) on time. I'll be checking again in the morning. Thanks for the info.


----------



## the HEED!

DDD said:


> Verbatim.  He's working off the models verbatim.  It's a shame.  They could put me on t.v. and I could read the map verbatim.
> 
> You have to forecast.  Tell people what you think, not what one model says.
> 
> I don't think he is accounting for the depth of the snow and I think he is hugging the NAM model which is a raging ice storm.
> 
> I simply think we will see more snow the farther East and north east you go.
> 
> I am thinking in my mind if you took I-85 and I -20 and colored in all areas inbetween those two lines all the way to Charlotte that is where the heaviest moisture with the best cold will be... besides the mountain areas.  The cold will be deeper and I think deep enough for snow.  Just my opinion.



Thanks man, batten down the hatches. No ice, I wish.


Ha Ha, Markina Brown just put out a third of an inch of snow for Atlanta thru Thursday.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Appreciate the hard work DDD.


----------



## jsullivan03

Garcia Mitchler said:


> What happened to the "you don't know what its like to be in the triangle" post? Still snickering about that



those of us there will be the "Triangle Survivors" after this is said and done.


----------



## blood on the ground

I just made the commute from Cartersville to north Paulding. I had a very slight mixture of drizzle and snow coming down. Flakes were big but few and far between  current temp 37


----------



## DDD

I just watched channel 11. I sat here saying out loud... "It's simply not true. It's simply not true."  

The amount of precip that is being modeled does not match up with their map. It's mind boggling. 

They have in house models that combine a mixture of models and it gives them an average. It's stupid. Total disservice to the public. The ice is going to be worse than they are modeling as well.


----------



## HuntinMaconCO

Sleeting right now in the North Paulding/Acworth area.


----------



## CharlesH

DDD said:


> I just watched channel 11. I sat here saying out loud... "It's simply not true. It's simply not true."
> 
> The amount of precip that is being modeled does not match up with their map. It's mind boggling.
> 
> They have in house models that combine a mixture of models and it gives them an average. It's stupid. Total disservice to the public. The ice is going to be worse than they are modeling as well.




And that is why we come here!  Ad there's sleet bouncing off my roof with some flakes mixed in.


----------



## gahunter01

I'm in south pickens county at 2000' elevation.  Air temp has been holding steady at 32 for about 4 hours while the temp at 1500'  is about 4 degrees warmer.  No idea how much that matters.  Just putting it out there.


----------



## blood on the ground

HuntinMaconCO said:


> Sleeting right now in the North Paulding/Acworth area.



Yep! I'm in north Paulding and its a steady sleet outside!


----------



## jcountry

Ga pwr is saying they are concerned that this storm will be "catastrophic."

I sure hate me some ice.


----------



## stuart smith

Its 42 degrees and raining in Butts County.Pretty good NE wind.I truly think when all is said and done,its going to be one to talk about.I appreciate you and your insight DDD!!Job well done.


----------



## Toddcosper

DDD in NE GA (I'm in Banks Right in the center of your green zone) when do you think we will see the push of cold air start coming in?

I think you need your own internet weather station with video updates btw....


----------



## todd03blown

Cold rain over here in Canton. Coming down really good.


----------



## Jeff Raines

CharlesH said:


> And that is why we come here!



My wife registered so she could thank ddd..........as soon as she gets approved.


----------



## blood on the ground

Toddcosper said:


> DDD in NE GA (I'm in Banks Right in the center of your green zone) when do you think we will see the push of cold air start coming in?
> 
> I think you need your own internet weather station with video updates btw....



Colder temps are on the move now.


----------



## blood on the ground

Jeff Raines said:


> My wife registered so she could thank ddd..........as soon as she gets approved.



Its sleeting in our back yard now Jeff


----------



## Jeff Raines

blood on the ground said:


> Its sleeting in our back yard now Jeff



yep....I'm home now,all my girls are here,let it snow.


----------



## blood on the ground

Jeff Raines said:


> yep....I'm home now,all my girls are here,let it snow.



Or sleet, or ice right?

Just got a text from family  in Cullman AL. Big snow flakes falling and heavy! Changed from light rain to sleet to all snow now!


----------



## the HEED!

HuntinMaconCO said:


> Sleeting right now in the North Paulding/Acworth area.



I read that and remembered I still had to cover the firewood stack, thanks. Went out and a few sleet pellets were mixed with drizzle here in Kennesaw, actually I can hear it picking up now out against the glass doors. Hang In there folks.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Got a mix going on now sleet/rain/snow and some big slushy drops plopping on the deck


----------



## HuntinMaconCO

Now raining in north paulding with some big flakes mixed in.


----------



## the HEED!

HuntinMaconCO said:


> Now raining in north paulding with some big flakes mixed in.



just turned on flood light, rain with flakes mixed in near Kennesaw/acworth line outside city limits


----------



## malak05

Triple D have you seen the latest EURO staying with it's trend BOOM!!!!


----------



## fulldraw74

As mentioned in earlier threads..... Keep the nonsense drivel out of this. Even though its in the "around the campfire" forum these threads are limited to weather related discussions.


----------



## Ricky

Light rain,in Loganville.


----------



## PopPop

Northwest Carroll County, just rain.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

41° and drizzling rain here by the mall in Athens.  I'll keep y'all posted as long as the power and beer hold up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

44, very light drizzle here in the chalk mines of Washington county.


----------



## Bitteroot

Sugar valley......nada......


----------



## DDD

Want to make sure I stress now, this has not busted.  This is just the first wave and I expected nothing out of it. The problem child will come knocking at our door soon enough.  

Latest models continue to beef up the main event. 

NW georgia is the winner right now as they are below freezing. 

Please don't start screaming its a bust. 

It's coming for the areas that have been outlined. 

Now back to sleep for a bit.


----------



## nickel back

cold rain here in Thomaston also in Lamar, 39 degrees.


----------



## SGADawg

Did anyone else get a database error on the site?  I wasn't able to access it from about 4:30 until 5:35 this am.

All you folks in the affected area stay safe.


----------



## Brian Groce

Ground is white and snowing in Taylorsville.


----------



## Crstabel

Continual sleet/snow mix here is west Bartow for about an hour now. Ground dusted, porch & car covered. Some reports of icing on roads already. - I'm contemplating whether I should try to go to work in Calhoun today- I believe it's been going on longer up there and my drive isn't interstate at all...


----------



## GA DAWG

Cool rain here.


----------



## nickel back

SGADawg said:


> Did anyone else get a database error on the site?  I wasn't able to access it from about 4:30 until 5:35 this am.
> 
> All you folks in the affected area stay safe.



system goes down every morning about 5am


----------



## Brenda61979

Snowing and raining in cumming ga


----------



## Brenda61979

SGADawg said:


> Did anyone else get a database error on the site?  I wasn't able to access it from about 4:30 until 5:35 this am.
> 
> All you folks in the affected area stay safe.



I did.


----------



## DCHunter

Oh well. It's a bust. Off to work.


----------



## chattooga3

Ground covered in snow in Chattooga County


----------



## Unicoidawg

Coming down pretty good at the Firehouse in Hall County.


----------



## GA DAWG

All snow in cumming now an 34. Just changed.


----------



## panfried0419

Fat wet flakes in Pendergrass/Jefferson area. Something tells me it ain't gonna warm up.


----------



## Etoncathunter

I just went out to check to see if I was going to to be able to make it to work this morning or if I was going to have to hitch a ride in one of the MCSO hummers. So far here in Eton we are getting light sleet, and have a slight icing on vehicles, but the roads are OK for now. I hope it stays that way, at least till 7pm. The last event we had 2 weeks ago was CHAOS at 911 and that was for only 8 of the 12 hrs on duty. I'd rather not have that for the full 12 hrs AND get stuck over night at work.

Thanks for all your updates DDD


----------



## carver

Poor eagle up at Young Harris is covered up!
http://www.berry.edu/eaglecam


----------



## carver

Snowing a lot up in north Ga.
http://northganow.com/community-etc/?page_id=82


----------



## Corey

So far all rain at the Atlanta Airport, hope it stays that way 
until 1500 or later.


----------



## Twitcher

Snowing to beat the band in Chattooga county.  Have not went out and measured it yet but looks like around 3" and still going strong.  Everything is white and have to work and can't go play.


----------



## DDD

Snowing pretty good and mixing with rain at times here in Lawrenceville


----------



## alligood729

Light rain here in Social Circle DDD.....I keep telling my wife that you are right, she's more interested in the tv folks....I hope the snow line comes down a touch more for here, and ice line falls a little farther south......


----------



## Paint Brush

Its coming down pretty good in white co and has been for over an hour. The temp is now at 32.1 and  has been inching down a tenth at a time since about midnight. The flakes are steadily getting bigger.


----------



## LIGHTNING

Thanks for the updates DDD.


----------



## Mike 65

Thanks for updates. 
Been hoping all night that the snow line would move south towards McDonough and the ice line would just go away for everyone but doesn't appear to be an option.


----------



## Bitteroot

Light snow in Sugar valley. Ground is completely white and still falling. Off to work, y'all be careful!


----------



## Palmetto

It is snowing big wet flakes here in Clemson. Starting to cover the lawn and deck.


----------



## Toddcosper

Big Wet Flakes in Banks County -


----------



## keithsto

wxSouth Facebook:

There's no way around a Crippling Ice Storm that will devastate eastern Alabama, through middle/northern Georgia into the Midlands and much of South Carolina. After looking through the surface air temperatures on all models, and comparing against the moisture output, this is an Historic, Once in a Lifetime storm for millions of people across a narrow region.
The surface temps in this zone will fall into upper 20's tommorrow and hold throughout the storm. Tremendous moisture is going to be thrown into the cold. So areas just north of this zone will deal with more snow and sleet, I'm concerned the pink zone will end up with the vast majority as Freezing rain and sleet. Areas from Atlanta to Augusta and Columbia, Fayetteville, Florence, Macon back into eastern Alabama are all under the gun. The models put down 2" to 3" of liquid equivalent...all of them. Which is a tremendous amount of moisture laid down in 28 degree air. The extreme northern part of this zone will have a lot more sleet than freezing rain. The heart of this zone will have a crippling icestorm that brings down trees and knocks out power.
Today is the last day to make emergency contingency plans.


----------



## deerslayer357

Sleet mixing in here on the east side of Athens now


----------



## JonathanG2013

It is snowing hard in Johns Creek GA at work. It started around 6:30.


----------



## grizzlyblake

Mainly rain with snow mixed in here in Ball Ground. Getting ready to go to work and listen to all the naysayers yak about how it was a total bust.


----------



## Goddard

Rain, sleet mix in Canton.   My husband left for work at the local EMC with his suitcase packed for a while.   Thanks for all you do DDD!   Hope everybody stays safe!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

We got right at 2" of snow on the ground here in SE Walker Co now.


----------



## marknga

43 and a cold rain in Warner Robins.
Thanks for the hard work DDD.
Y'all be careful out there.


----------



## panfried0419

Made it to Gainesville. Fog, heavy snow, a dusting if now more already. All within the past hr.


----------



## beginnersluck

Ground is covered at my house at Banks/Stephens/Franklin line. Coming down at a good clip and is big and wet. This is just a smidgen of what will come later. Hope everyone is prepared for power outages....the snow is thick and heavy.


----------



## blood on the ground

Sleet and snow starting to accumulate in north Paulding. Bring on the Blizzard!


----------



## texwilliams

32 degrees and steady snow here in Danielsville.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

39 and Cold Rain in Henry County, just as expected.  Tonight/Tomorrow will be my blizzard.


----------



## mtncove

*Snow in South Walker Co.*

Here is a shot of our road at 6:50 this morning... IT's Here


----------



## Priest

32.3° and only sleet in Hiram


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Looks like the first wave might be over preforming a little.  Hopefully a sign of things to come.


----------



## jbird1

Good snow coming down on the Forsyth/Dawson line.


----------



## malak05

Well I know the Euro called for about 1 inch" in my area in Rockmart from the 1st wave and we now seem to be trending that way...that's the scary part because if the Euro verifies tonight the same way for the 2nd wave...ohh boy going to need a shovel!


----------



## grizzlyblake

Holy cow! I just got out of the shower to get ready to leave and it's snowing like CRAZY here in Ball Ground. Huge fat, wet, heavy snow flakes and coming down much harder than it ever did in the last event two weeks ago. 

Nothing sticking right now but BIG TIME volume.


----------



## lectrikman

32.7 degrees and snowing hard here just a few miles north of Hartwell . Started bout an hour ago and has already covered my back porch.


----------



## shakey gizzard

This storm's gunna make the last one look like a walk in the park.


----------



## elfiii

Nothing but light rain in Chamblee so far. We seem to be just south of the magic for now.


----------



## FlyDawg72

Mostly snow mixed with rain in SouthWest Forsyth County when I left at 6:15... snow got lighter through Alpharetta until it became just light rain right around Holcomb Bridge Road at the intersection of Barnwell Road close to the Hooch River crossing. Norcross is barely seeing rain at all right now.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Coming down good in Murray co


----------



## tcward

Steady snow and 32.1 in south White Co right now.


----------



## Tgill1790

We have mostly rain here in kennesaw but there are some big, fat flakes mixed in with it


----------



## bsanders

Mostly rain with slight sleet mixed in right now in Lexington, Ga.


----------



## T.P.

Snow in Carnesville USA.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

Seen 51 power company and contractor boom trucks heading North this morning.  Look like you guys up North have some help coming incase of massive power outages


----------



## grizzlyblake

Accumulation on everything but roads up here in Ball Ground.


----------



## PappyHoel

Heavy snow has been coming down here since about 6am.  We have a nice ground cover maybe .5 inches.  I think it may change to rain if the sun comes up.  Big wet flakes.


----------



## shakey gizzard

It's really dump'n now imby!


----------



## BIG HUNT

The ground is covered in royston franklin county and still coming down hard. I had planned to go rabbit hunting today but I think I will cancel that now.


----------



## bowandgun

snowing hard now in n cherokee cty


----------



## Head East

Wow!  That is a scary map for the CSRA...I was thinking we might lose power for a day, by the looks of things, I need to go get another gas can or two for the generator.


----------



## bsanders

All these folks hollering bring on the blizzard don't understand what it's like to "try" to get the power back on. It ain't fun boys and girls.


----------



## FlyDawg72

shakey gizzard said:


> It's really dump'n now imby!



how's the road looking, I have an hour commute from Norcross and need a heads up so I can make it.

Anyone have snow pics to post with your IMBY updates?


----------



## todd03blown

Nice snow falling in Hickory Flat. Parts of the ground are turning white now.


----------



## bsanders

Be careful how you folks with generators are hooked up to your houses. And anybody that is a lineman or will be working on the power situation, keep your gloves on and protect yourselves. Be safe out there.


----------



## Etoncathunter

About 1 inch on ground in the city in Chatsworth. Still coming down good.


----------



## shakey gizzard

FlyDawg72 said:


> how's the road looking, I have an hour commute from Norcross and need a heads up so I can make it.
> 
> Anyone have snow pics to post with your IMBY updates?



Roads are fine so far and the temps actually come up a degree.


----------



## the prospector

Steady snow in Ball Ground.


----------



## Tgill1790

todd03blown said:


> Nice snow falling in Hickory Flat. Parts of the ground are turning white now.



It's really starting.. Hopefully this rain/snow mix will turn to all snow soon roving.. We are right on the transition line here in kennesaw


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

White in Union!


----------



## Paymaster

Cold rain in Coweta.


----------



## Duff

Think we will get more than 1" that was predicted in Cleveland Ga


----------



## Jeff Phillips

34 with wet heavy snow in far north Forsyth.


----------



## Shakeybait67

DDD.  I just wanted to say thank you from the Cleveland Family.  Your Forcast rock!!!!!  Again thanks for all the time you spend making our lives easier


----------



## todd03blown

Tgill1790 said:


> It's really starting.. Hopefully this rain/snow mix will turn to all snow soon roving.. We are right on the transition line here in kennesaw



Hey T! It is snowing like crazy now.beautiful huge flakes and the ground is now covered up in 30 min!


----------



## Tgill1790

We have big, fat flakes here in Kennesaw. Finally all snow.. Starting to get a dusting on the grass and bushes


----------



## Tgill1790

todd03blown said:


> Hey T! It is snowing like crazy now.beautiful huge flakes and the ground is now covered up in 30 min!



Awesome! We just made the switch to all snow. Huge, fat flakes. Already starting to get a dusting on the grass! Hope we stay in snow and out of the mix


----------



## doenightmare

Snowing hard in Roswell - big wet flakes starting to stick to grass and cars.


----------



## Palmetto

Power can't stay on if this keeps up.


----------



## 35 Whelen Jr

I'm right smack in the middle of the green circle!


----------



## deermaster13

One of my sisters said snow dusting ground pretty good in Elbert. I left home in Wilkes it was 33 and rain.


----------



## Brenda61979

Very big snow flakes in cumming!


----------



## Lktmtndawg

26°, a little over 4" so far here on Lookout Mountain, and it's snowing to beat the band.

Great work DDD, lord knows the local mets blew it.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Bout 2" sittin at my place. Steady snow all morning so far!


----------



## nickel back

.....


----------



## PeteNga

Just cold out and steady rain in rockdale. Thanks again DDD for the insight, just registered to tell ya that and Im actually kind of looking forward to seeing if all this comes to fruition. Ive used your info to warn family and friends and most took heed but some obviously were naysayers. I will post up when i start seeing nasty stuff when it hits here. Take care and be safe out there folks.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

I have a question DDD. I'm in Henry County.. Now, when I see .75" of ice projected for middle GA, is that all freezing rain or does that include sleet as well? If that is actually ice on trees I can't even imagine how bad this is going to be. Thank you for all you do!!!!!


----------



## hurstrescue

Lot of snow in far north Paulding.


----------



## Luke0927

North Forsyth, wet snow.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Coming down hard, with huge, wet flakes here in Buford. Slush on the concrete of my patio and driveway, sticking on the other surfaces. Pics don't do it justice.


----------



## swamppirate

DDD, you must have a white beard, pointy hat and cane!! Thanks for your insight!!


----------



## Atlsooner

georgiadawgs44 said:


> I have a question DDD. I'm in Henry County.. Now, when I see .75" of ice projected for middle GA, is that all freezing rain or does that include sleet as well? If that is actually ice on trees I can't even imagine how bad this is going to be. Thank you for all you do!!!!!



This is what the scary part, historical, whatever word you want to use about this is. 3/4" of ICE on a limb, a branch, a power line etc. That is HEAVY stuff and that is what brings them down.


----------



## Paint Brush

georgiadawgs44 said:


> I have a question DDD. I'm in Henry County.. Now, when I see .75" of ice projected for middle GA, is that all freezing rain or does that include sleet as well? If that is actually ice on trees I can't even imagine how bad this is going to be. Thank you for all you do!!!!!



 That .75 or 3/4 of an inch is accumulation on surfaces. I hope everyone realizes what this can do to power lines and tree limbs!!!!! A piece of ice one inch thick and 12 x 12 weighs about 6 pounds, do the math.


----------



## gunsaler111

In columbia SC....no snow yet,but its CLOSE! And these fellas aint in no hurry to get me unloaded...


----------



## PappyHoel

Still heavy wet snow coming down here in Dawsonville.  I'm surprised it hasn't turned to rain, temp is 34.


----------



## DCHunter

So far it looks like Kennesaw is about as far south that anybody has reported frozen stuff? Anybody south of that seeing anything yet?


----------



## Luke0927

Paint Brush said:


> That .75 or 3/4 of an inch is accumulation on surfaces. I hope everyone realizes what this can do to power lines and tree limbs!!!!! A piece of ice one inch thick and 12 x 12 weighs about 6 pounds, do the math.



Yes I've got some young fruit trees I've got to get covered today...hopefully we will drop cold here further north and keep it all snow.


----------



## swamppirate

DCHunter said:


> So far it looks like Kennesaw is about as far south that anybody has reported frozen stuff? Anybody south of that seeing anything yet?



Light rain in Augusta...hope it stays rain.


----------



## Crickett

Mix of rain & sleet on the east side of Barrow County!


----------



## Walker44

To quote George Clooney in " The Perfect Storm " as they first spot the storm   --- " she 's commin on boys and she's commin on strong "


----------



## swamppirate

The song "Lunatic Fringe" for this storm comes to mind....  "I know you're out there, your in hiding"


----------



## huntindawg

90% rain/10% sleet here in Athens...always seems to be a little warmer here than anywhere in the immediate area, not sure what causes that.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Luke0927 said:


> Yes I've got some young fruit trees I've got to get covered today...hopefully we will drop cold here further north and keep it all snow.



Covering will only add weight! Manually remove with a light tap from a broom stick.


----------



## lbzdually

About 2 inches here and looks like about 2 more today according to the radar.


----------



## Turkeypaw

Snowing pretty good here in Spartanburg County, SC. Its not sticking to anything yet though.


----------



## badger

Sticking on the ground and on my deck now in Hickory Flat.  Roads still look ok but it's snowing steadily.


----------



## shakey gizzard

huntindawg said:


> 90% rain/10% sleet here in Athens...always seems to be a little warmer here than anywhere in the immediate area, not sure what causes that.



That's gunna change!


----------



## DDD

Everyone from Columbus to Macon to somewhat south of Augusta needs to prepare for the power to be out.  The moisture continues to come in stronger with each short range model run I look at and the cold continues to deepen for tonight's onslaught.  

This is going to be wide spread.  When you look at a map of GA and you think about that entire area being with out power north of that area... it's massive.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Snowing good in chatsworth


----------



## DDD

We have to pray that this will fall as sleet or snow, because if it doesn't and it falls as freezing rain.... God help us all.


----------



## DDD

This map is from Allan Huffman a met out of Raleigh, NC.


----------



## shakey gizzard

DDD said:


> We have to pray that this will fall as sleet or snow, because if it doesn't and it falls as freezing rain.... God help us all.



The difference will literally be a degree or 2!Keep up the good work!


----------



## jkhonea

Thanks so much for your predictions and tracking DDD.  Another friend pointed me in the direction of your threads and I've been urging friends and family to go by your warnings getting ready.  This is great work.


----------



## Kathy Raines

Thanks for your time,maps and warnings DDD.Because of you we were ready for this 2 days ago and did not have to fight the rush.


----------



## Fletch_W

DDD said:


> We have to pray that this will fall as sleet or snow, because if it doesn't and it falls as freezing rain.... God help us all.



The good news for Athens is that we got 9 inches in 2009 and that snapped and broke off every dead/weak branch/tree and knocked power out here and Watkinsville for 3 days, so another significant ice event will probably have less of an effect. I know in the last 5 years some new branches will have died and other new branches grown out over power lines, but it won't be the demilitarized zone with flashes of electrical explosions and loud pops through the night, like 2009. 

I foresee at most 1 day without power in Athens.


----------



## PeteNga

When you say freezing rain are you talking about just precipitation in freezing temps falling that could potentially be ALOT of ice over night once the temps drop below freezing?


----------



## Gaducker

Nothing in Newnan yet


----------



## tween_the_banks

All I have to say is DDD is the man.
Oh, and it's coming down in south central Bartow county.


----------



## smokey30725

Wasn't bad up in Flintstone until I hit I75 at exit 350. Went downhill from there. Interstate 75 south through Ringgold was a slow go due to wrecks. Still snowing like crazy here in Dalton where I work.


----------



## RinggoldGa

Interesting up here in NW GA as we are right on the line of the snow.  Chattanooga TN - ZIP, nothing, not a flake.  North end of Catoosa County/Ringgold 1/2 inch-3/4 inch.  South end of Catoosa county down to Dalton 2-3 inches of snow.  All of this within about a 20 mile span. 

Snow just quit in the past 20 minutes and radar shows the line edging south for now.  Hope it does warm up a hair and keep the roads clear so we can get a full day of work in.


----------



## CharlesH

How are the models looking today compared to what is transpiring?


----------



## PappyHoel

looking at the radar, it looks like we will be in the snow from here on out today.  However, im not sure how long that will last.  We have about a half inch to inch on the ground now.  Its wet slushy snow.


----------



## Fletch_W

CharlesH said:


> How are the models looking today compared to what is transpiring?




DDD's models as of yesterday morning (for today) were showing exactly what is happenning, but I recall it wasnt supposed to start until about noon. 

I was surprised to wake up to sleet.


----------



## fireman401

Seems like every time I look at the NWS site for my zip code, it changes the % and time.


----------



## MaxG

A full mix coming down in Lawrenceville proper. Currently rain, sleet and snow. No accum.


----------



## bml

DDD said:


> We have to pray that this will fall as sleet or snow, because if it doesn't and it falls as freezing rain.... God help us all.



Ok, doesn't the deepening cold mean that the sleet\snow vs ice ratio will be higher, and the freezing rain line will slide further South? 

We are going to have to start a collection so we can keep DDD on retainer during these storms.


----------



## Crickett

Big snow flakes coming down here now.


----------



## Walker44

Official Announcement


----------



## Mountainbuck

DDD it's gonna be even uglier tonight ? We be in trouble we already got 2-3 in dalton


----------



## smokey30725

Roads look better in Dalton right now but snow still coming down and accumulating in the grassy areas.


----------



## Lktmtndawg

5" and counting... It's just pouring down.


----------



## elvis*tcb

Word of advice stay off I-75 from Bartow county north to Tenn. unless its an emergency. Been snowing since 6:00 or so. I can only imagine how the secondary state routes and county roads are. This comes from behind a snow plow!


----------



## Atlsooner

Remember what DDD has said. This is the FIRST wave. The second wave is going to be much worse.


----------



## PappyHoel

elvis*tcb said:


> Word of advice stay off I-75 from Bartow county north to Tenn. unless its an emergency. Been snowing since 6:00 or so. I can only imagine how the secondary state routes and county roads are. This comes from behind a snow plow!



They reported that local authorities up there are saying to stay off the road up there.  Fox 5 news just said that.


----------



## smokey30725

My jeep in in the shop and I am driving a corvette today. Swell. I barely made it in. Hope going home is OK.


----------



## Crickett

lktmtndawg said:


> 5" and counting... It's just pouring down.



wow!!!


----------



## PappyHoel

Atlsooner said:


> Remember what DDD has said. This is the FIRST wave. The second wave is going to be much worse.



Good grief...its been snowing since 6am here and still coming down heavy in Dawon Cty (dawsonville).


----------



## elvis*tcb

This GDOT worker has followed DDD for years. He is the Man!


----------



## Atlsooner

Heavy wet snow here in Lawrenceville now.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

elvis*tcb said:


> This GDOT worker has followed DDD for years. He is the Man!



Hopefully you're promoted to running the GDOT during these events after this. We could use someone with common sense. 

You'd get my vote.


----------



## jcountry

I keep an eye on Matt East as well. 

http://mattheweast.blogspot.com/

He is a met based in the carolinas, but he usually makes a great video and has lots of maps and models.    

He must be on vacation this week, but he still left a brief overview.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Snowing big time in Winder right now.


----------



## georgia357

Fletch_W said:


> The good news for Athens is that we got 9 inches in 2009 and that snapped and broke off every dead/weak branch/tree and knocked power out here and Watkinsville for 3 days, so another significant ice event will probably have less of an effect. I know in the last 5 years some new branches will have died and other new branches grown out over power lines, but it won't be the demilitarized zone with flashes of electrical explosions and loud pops through the night, like 2009.
> 
> I foresee at most 1 day without power in Athens.



I believe you might be right.  Rayle EMC is my power provider and they do a fantastic job in keeping trees, etc. cleared back.  We have some linemen on here and I would like to thank them for doing such a good job.


----------



## CharlesH

Already have ice on limbs at my house N of Dallas


----------



## Head East

Driving to the gas station on the back roads, I looked at all of the pine tree branches hanging over the power lines, or surrounding them, then think of all the back roads like this around the CSRA...not to mention just the weight of the ice on the power lines...yeah, we need to buckle up if the ice is anything as predicted here.


----------



## blood on the ground

Hang on!!! My local met said all rain!!! How could this be!?


----------



## DDD

Fletch_W said:


> The good news for Athens is that we got 9 inches in 2009 and that snapped and broke off every dead/weak branch/tree and knocked power out here and Watkinsville for 3 days, so another significant ice event will probably have less of an effect. I know in the last 5 years some new branches will have died and other new branches grown out over power lines, but it won't be the demilitarized zone with flashes of electrical explosions and loud pops through the night, like 2009.
> 
> I foresee at most 1 day without power in Athens.



Negative.  If you get .50" of ice on power lines, you don't need limbs, they will snap on their own.  

Now add 5 days to that 1.


----------



## Swampslayr

DDD you the man... I hate snow though... Following these snow plows sucks.. I'm ready for a fire and a high life! The life of a DOT follow truck.


----------



## chattooga3

4-5 " in Menlo and still coming down


----------



## bsanders

Georgia357, I appreciate what you say about us at Rayle. We are as ready as we can be.


----------



## todd03blown

This snow over the last 3 hrs here has just been beautiful!! So peaceful and relaxing!


----------



## Fro1911nut

I drove from Acworth to Ellenwood this morning. It was snowing good from Wade Green down to Canton Rd...after that freezing rain/sleet till you got too the south loop.. Rain rest of way all threw town. Looks like folks got the idea and stayed home. Traffic was like on a weekend


----------



## Jeetdawg

2.75 inches South of Adairsville......have seen pictures of 4.0 inches in Calhoun


----------



## Fletch_W

DDD said:


> Negative.  If you get .50" of ice on power lines, you don't need limbs, they will snap on their own.
> 
> Now add 5 days to that 1.



238 pounds of ice per power line with 1 inch of ice and 1 inch wide and 50 feet of line in between poles. I am skeptical that 238 pounds would snap them. 

If I'm wrong, I didn't buy enough beer.


----------



## Head East

I think your math may be wrong.  I heard you would need to multiply that number by about 10.  I was watching the news and they said over 2,000 lbs between poles.


----------



## todd03blown

Don't forget the winds that will be coming....


----------



## TecRsq

Fletch_W said:


> 238 pounds of ice per power line with 1 inch of ice and 1 inch wide and 50 feet of line in between poles. I am skeptical that 238 pounds would snap them.
> 
> If I'm wrong, I didn't buy enough beer.



Your forgetting to add a vector load into the equation and the amount of stress this vector load places on the anchor points at each end of lines.

When you stretch out something above ground on a horizontal plane, the pull on its anchor points is magnified, add more weight in the form of ice and were now at the point of failure.


----------



## MonroeTaco

The wife just measured 1.5 inches on our porch in Winder.


----------



## JCBANJO02

fletch im not 100% but i think most poles are more than 50 feet apart. maybe 50 yds? if they are 150 feet that would be 1428 lbs.


----------



## DCHunter

Fletch_W said:


> 238 pounds of ice per power line with 1 inch of ice and 1 inch wide and 50 feet of line in between poles. I am skeptical that 238 pounds would snap them.
> 
> If I'm wrong, I didn't buy enough beer.



I think your wrong. An P.E. told me once that it takes about 1/4 inch.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

DDD, trying to form a plan for extended power outages here west of Atlanta. On all maps from various outlets this area seems to be anybody guess. In your opinion does this area stand a good chance for an extended outage. This is not a imby question. I'm asking this question for serious planning purposes. Thank you for your hard work.


----------



## Toyo8696

I am located on the very north part of Forsyth and Hall Co line. I've got 2 inches on one of the cars in the driveway. Temp was 33.2 when I got up at 5:30. It is now at 32.6.  Big, heavy flakes coming down very hard. If yesterday would have been 15 to 20 degrees colder today would be very ugly.


----------



## DCHunter

TecRsq said:


> Your forgetting to add a vector load into the equation and the amount of stress this vector load places on the anchor points at each end of lines.
> 
> When you stretch out something above ground on a horizontal plane, the pull on its anchor points is magnified, add more weight in the form of ice and were now at the point of failure.



Also, it's more like 250' between each pole. Then there's usually 3 hot lines with a neutral on 3 phase circuits. Now add that heavy phone line and then add the cable company's line, etc. That's a lot of weight.


----------



## bowandgun

Non stop snow since 630am here in Jasper.


----------



## orrb

I am near Rose's store and union Elementary  in Paulding, We have a little ice on trees but nothing else.  If i go up to Yorkville 2 miles from my house, they are covered in ICE.. 

Power lines are covered in ICE, some seem to be sagging a bit.  Nothing on Road though.

If this is just the first round, this area is gonna be so bad..


----------



## malak05

orrb said:


> I am near Rose's store and union Elementary  in Paulding, We have a little ice on trees but nothing else.  If i go up to Yorkville 2 miles from my house, they are covered in ICE..
> 
> Power lines are covered in ICE, some seem to be sagging a bit.  Nothing on Road though.



Yeah down here in Rockmart I've noticed a lot of the pines with a thin layer of ice on the outer limbs and already sagging with that small layer


----------



## leroy

Fletch_W said:


> 238 pounds of ice per power line with 1 inch of ice and 1 inch wide and 50 feet of line in between poles. I am skeptical that 238 pounds would snap them.
> 
> If I'm wrong, I didn't buy enough beer.



Spans in between poles especially rural areas ia 200-300 feet


----------



## Crickett

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Snowing big time in Winder right now.



Those were the biggest snowflakes I have ever seen!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

32° sleeting with the occasional snowflake here in Athens on the westside by the mall.  Ice starting to accumulate in the yard.


----------



## topfuelgirl

I live in Yorkville and it was freezing rain at 4:30 this morning. When I left for work at 6:30 the trees were glazed and the stuff on the back deck were covered with a glaze of ice.
Two weeks ago today it took me 11 hours to get home from Fulton Ind Blvd. I pray today will not be a repeat!!!


----------



## PappyHoel

Wet wet snow here now.  It's sort of melting which concerns me.  When the temp drops tonight it may start to freeze on limbs and power lines.  It might get dicey later.


----------



## badger

If I can make it to North Springs from Canton and back home this evening before 7pm I will be content. Pretty concerned about the temps, though. I have to pick up my kids, their plane arrives at the International terminal at 5pm. Going to be tense this afternoon.


----------



## Milkman

This is at my son's house between Jefferson and Nicholson about 15 minutes ago. He says it is snowing even harder now.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Warming up here in the Saw. Sleet now and what snow accumulated is melting.  Believe we're just a tad too west for now


----------



## StriperrHunterr

The limbs here in Buford are starting to sag with the wet snow on them.


----------



## hummdaddy

40 and rain in Warner Robins


----------



## smokey30725

Roads are looking better in Dalton, but I am hearing that Interstate 75 is closed down in Catoosa County. Sounds like round one sent a pretty good punch. Just hope round 2 doesn't put us down for a while.


----------



## chattooga3

Slacked up in Menlo, measured 4 1/2 " on back deck railing


----------



## smokey30725

Eagerly awaiting DDD's next update! He makes the local guys on TV look like amatuers.


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter

Power is already out in Sutallee (in between canton and cartersville) and we have had nothing but snow. This is gonna be a long next few days! Hope everyone is prepared


----------



## smokey30725

Any body heard any updates on I75 closures?


----------



## todd03blown

Buck&Tom Hunter said:


> Power is already out in Sutallee (in between canton and cartersville) and we have had nothing but snow. This is gonna be a long next few days! Hope everyone is prepared



Whoa, no way? Is it from an accident? Surely not from the precip that has fallen thus far?


----------



## mrs. hornet22

I feel like I'm in a snow globe.


----------



## Crickett

Buck&Tom Hunter said:


> Power is already out in Sutallee (in between canton and cartersville) and we have had nothing but snow. This is gonna be a long next few days! Hope everyone is prepared



Dang! My Grandparents live close to there!


----------



## FlyDawg72

mrs. hornet22... is that a PINK FLAMINGO I see in your yard..!?!?!


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter

todd03blown said:


> Whoa, no way? Is it from an accident? Surely not from the precip that has fallen thus far?



I don't know. I'm on the end of the amicalola line. Feed comes down 108 so the power has to cover many rural miles.


----------



## keithsto

Governor just sent this out to all state employees via email:

Inclement Weather Notice UPDATE
State agencies to release state employees early

The Governor wants to ensure all employees have the ability to get home safely and in an orderly fashion. Therefore, Gov. Deal is ordering state agency heads to release state employees who are not involved in the disaster relief effort on the following schedule.

Employees who live north of I-20 AND outside of I-285 should leave as soon as possible.
All other employees may leave at Noon.
Please take a minute to review the state’s Inclement Weather Policy. If you have questions or concerns, please confer with your agency’s HR department.
You can also prepare for severe weather with planning and safety tips from http://www.ready.ga.gov/.


----------



## Atlsooner

Just checked my rain gauge, and between rain, sleet, freezing rain and snow, my *liquid *total stands at 1". We've only just begun ......


----------



## DDD

Massive flakes here in Lawrenceville...


----------



## Fletch_W

Question for DDD and other mets...

A little while ago on the East side of Athens..... 

Rain, Sleet, Snow all falling simultaneously. Based on what I read about the thickness of the cold layer between the ground and the moisture, I didn't think that was possible. 

Can someone shed some light on this?


----------



## beginnersluck

...and it's still coming down hard and thick. Just to think this is just a precursor of things to come!!


----------



## Ricky

light sleet/rain in Loganville


----------



## Jeff Raines

1.25 in the gauge right now.All precip has stopped.35 degrees in north paulding......Melt baby,melt.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101

Jeff Raines said:


> 1.25 in the gauge right now.All precip has stopped.35 degrees in north paulding......Melt baby,melt.



Same here in Douglasville. I truly hope we miss this storm. Probably wishful thinking, but I can sure hope!


----------



## Mountainbuck

DDD is this still the first punch?


----------



## PappyHoel

Holy cow still snowing here in Dawsonville.  I didnt think it would snow this long.


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter

The snow has really started coming down. Dreading the 2nd wave


----------



## parkerman

Steady, hard snow here in Lawrenceville.  Temp is at 33'.


----------



## andlan17

http://outagemap.georgiapower.com/external/default.html

I dont know how many of yall are familiar with this, but this is a real time outage map. It shows how many customers are affected by each outage and the estimated restoration time.


----------



## Luke0927

Big flakes blowing sideways here in North Forsyth, I mean thick.


----------



## blood on the ground

Jeff Raines said:


> 1.25 in the gauge right now.All precip has stopped.35 degrees in north paulding......Melt baby,melt.



I'm very disappointed in this statement!

Tomorrow lets take the bus out and try to cut doughnuts!


----------



## DDD

Latest nugget I have for you guys is this.  

The RGEM model did the best job of picking up the intensity and coverage of this first wave.  

Well.... The RGEM is advertising the heaviest of snow right over north GA!  WOW!  After the big event goes through it drops the hammer with 4-6" of additional snow.  

This would be the third and final punch of this system.  

UNREAL.


----------



## Crickett

andlan17 said:


> http://outagemap.georgiapower.com/external/default.html
> 
> I dont know how many of yall are familiar with this, but this is a real time outage map. It shows how many customers are affected by each outage and the estimated restoration time.



Wow! 

Here is one for Jackson EMC. Never knew they had an outage map! 

http://jemc.maps.sienatech.com/


----------



## nickel back

rain here in Thomaston...39 degrees Dew Point Temperature is 37 with a north east wind of 9 mph......


----------



## BIG HUNT

It's been snowing here in franklin county since 6:30 and it is still coming down. We will prolly have 2in or more before this first wave is over with.


----------



## xjd33x

4 inches in Ellijay and stil snowing hard.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

I just heard from a very good source that Ga Power has told their managers that this storm could surpass anything that the company has seen in it's history! Praying this don't happen!!!


----------



## Buck Trax

It's crazy that nothing's really happening in Athens yet.  I'm 20 miles NE in Madison county and it's been dumping snow since 6 AM.  A lot isn't sticking so only about 1.5", maybe less, of accumulation so far. Guess we're right on the temp line.


----------



## CharlesH

DDD said:


> Latest nugget I have for you guys is this.
> 
> The RGEM model did the best job of picking up the intensity and coverage of this first wave.
> 
> Well.... The RGEM is advertising the heaviest of snow right over north GA!  WOW!  After the big event goes through it drops the hammer with 4-6" of additional snow.
> 
> This would be the third and final punch of this system.
> 
> 
> UNREAL.



So with this band pushing out are the models still showing the wrap around moisture for over night and al day tomorrow?


----------



## malak05

DDD said:


> Latest nugget I have for you guys is this.
> 
> The RGEM model did the best job of picking up the intensity and coverage of this first wave.
> 
> Well.... The RGEM is advertising the heaviest of snow right over north GA!  WOW!  After the big event goes through it drops the hammer with 4-6" of additional snow.
> 
> This would be the third and final punch of this system.
> 
> UNREAL.



You know what DDD you were right on the money with your post last night about some people going nuts over not getting nailed by the first wave... I hangout on another forum from time to time and a lot of Atlanta folk are proclaiming a big fail for Atlanta and just west of Atlanta are going to be a complete bust even though models still say otherwise for the 2nd wave it's silly


----------



## todd03blown

DDD said:


> Latest nugget I have for you guys is this.
> 
> The RGEM model did the best job of picking up the intensity and coverage of this first wave.
> 
> Well.... The RGEM is advertising the heaviest of snow right over north GA!  WOW!  After the big event goes through it drops the hammer with 4-6" of additional snow.
> 
> This would be the third and final punch of this system.
> 
> UNREAL.


HOLY SMOKES...so that 3rd wave is another 4-6" after what will fall with the 2nd wave?


----------



## Fletch_W

BuckTrax,

Oh it's happening in Athens.... lots has fallen so far, it's just been a mix of everything. Every time I look out the window something else is falling.


----------



## Resica

georgiadawgs44 said:


> I just heard from a very good source that Ga Power has told their managers that this storm could surpass anything that the company has seen in it's history! Praying this don't happen!!!



The ice storm we had last Wednesday was the worst, as far as power outages, that our service provider ever had(has), it's still ongoing. Hope it doesn't happen too bad down there but at least you'll warm up shortly afterwards, we haven't, 2 degrees here last night.


----------



## Seth carter

Am I far enough south that I don't have to worry bout this storm its just raining here not even cold


----------



## nickel back

Seth carter said:


> Am I far enough south that I don't have to worry bout this storm its just raining here not even cold



what county are you in?


----------



## Snackdaddy66

*DDD you threw me on the last one*

Can you give us a little clarity on the last one and maybe a map?  What is happening right now - Wave 1 still?  What time on Wave 2 approximately? And are you saying there is a 3rd wave?

BTW - thanks so much for your time and effort.  1st time responding, but have been a follower.


----------



## nickel back

nickel back said:


> rain here in Thomaston...39 degrees Dew Point Temperature is 37 with a north east wind of 9 mph......



Oh...and rain....


----------



## huntindawg

Buck Trax said:


> It's crazy that nothing's really happening in Athens yet.  I'm 20 miles NE in Madison county and it's been dumping snow since 6 AM.  A lot isn't sticking so only about 1.5", maybe less, of accumulation so far. Guess we're right on the temp line.



Yeah, like I said, it's always 3-4* warmer here than anywhere in the immediate area.  Been a lot of precip fall but it's been about 90% rain to this point, which I'm completely fine with.


----------



## bilgerat

2.5+ in Buford and still coming down, big wet flakes!!


----------



## deerbandit

DDD said:


> Latest nugget I have for you guys is this.
> 
> The RGEM model did the best job of picking up the intensity and coverage of this first wave.
> 
> Well.... The RGEM is advertising the heaviest of snow right over north GA!  WOW!  After the big event goes through it drops the hammer with 4-6" of additional snow.
> 
> This would be the third and final punch of this system.
> 
> UNREAL.



So whats this mean for everyone?


----------



## Seth carter

nickel back said:


> what county are you in?



Candler county here


----------



## smokey30725

DDD, I am in the far northwest corner of GA right below Chattanooga. What's your gut feeling about my area in Walker / Catoosa county? Thanks for all you do.


----------



## PappyHoel

We are at 3 inches here in dawsonville.  Just made my first snow man with the kids.  More to come apparently.


----------



## Throwback

andlan17 said:


> http://outagemap.georgiapower.com/external/default.html
> 
> I dont know how many of yall are familiar with this, but this is a real time outage map. It shows how many customers are affected by each outage and the estimated restoration time.



Cool thanks that could be handy

T


----------



## Tol'sbetterhalf

deerbandit said:


> So whats this mean for everyone?



Duck and cover.


----------



## PappyHoel

The office is closed again tomorrow.  No big surprise, but they didnt waste time.


----------



## Paymaster

We will be closed tomorrow. I get to sleep in maybe.


----------



## CharlesH

malak05 said:


> You know what DDD you were right on the money with your post last night about some people going nuts over not getting nailed by the first wave... I hangout on another forum from time to time and a lot of Atlanta folk are proclaiming a big fail for Atlanta and just west of Atlanta are going to be a complete bust even though models still say otherwise for the 2nd wave it's silly



Yeah that one guy on talkweather forum from west ga is all doom and gloom, nothing's gonna happen.


----------



## panfried0419

3" and still going strong. 60 between Gainesville and Braselton is slippery especially over Price Mt.


----------



## Tgill1790

The president just signed an emergency declaration for Georgia.. This will be absolutely terrible when the next two rounds hit.. Wow


----------



## malak05

CharlesH said:


> Yeah that one guy on talkweather forum from west ga is all doom and gloom, nothing's gonna happen.



Yeah seems like he's just stirring the pot or he's just a really sad person.


----------



## Dingo8YoBaby

*Nwga*



DDD said:


> Latest nugget I have for you guys is this.
> 
> The RGEM model did the best job of picking up the intensity and coverage of this first wave.
> 
> Well.... The RGEM is advertising the heaviest of snow right over north GA!  WOW!  After the big event goes through it drops the hammer with 4-6" of additional snow.
> 
> This would be the third and final punch of this system.
> 
> UNREAL.



Big thanks to DDD for all of the work! Here in Catoosa the Chattanooga mets are telling us that we will see nothing until tomorrow night. Doesn't bother me either way bc I'm holed up, but seems like a far cry from what I'm reading elsewhere. I'm wondering if a bunch of folks will be surprised tonight or tomorrow in NWGA.


----------



## mammajamma

*Thanks DDD!*

No questions from me, but I love reading your latest forecasts.  Actually, I hope you don't mind, but I'm posting them on my FB page for others.  They love them too.  I think I'm becoming somewhat of a groupie/stalker.  

I'm in South Paulding and have seen nothing but rain today.


----------



## Half-Pint

Just had someone at work say... (we were in a disagreement about what would actually happen)and he said The Weather Channel said.... I laughed. 


VIDEO NOT EMBEDDED


----------



## Tgill1790

David Chandley just said "One thing we have learned from this morning is that the snowfall amounts are much higher than were projected.. This certaibly concerns us for what's coming tonight" ... Maybe it surprised them but nt anyone who's been paying attention to triple D!


----------



## DDD

Try and make this short and sweet. 

2nd main event starts around 10-12 tonight. 

3rd wave will occur sometime Thursday morning. 

See that quote in this thread from David Chandley????

Now just hang with me am quit watching those jokers!


----------



## PappyHoel

Tgill1790 said:


> David Chandley just said "One thing we have learned from this morning is that the snowfall amounts are much higher than were projected.. This certaibly concerns us for what's coming tonight" ... Maybe it surprised them but nt anyone who's been paying attention to triple D!



Well they said 1" in the northern forsyth cty / dawsonville.  We are at about 3" and its still snowing.


----------



## Crickett

Just a slushy mess in my yard in Barrow right now.


----------



## todd03blown

DDD said:


> Try and make this short and sweet.
> 
> 2nd main event starts around 10-12 tonight.
> 
> 3rd wave will occur sometime Thursday morning.
> 
> See that quote in this thread from David Chandley????
> 
> Now just hang with me am quit watching those jokers!



You are awesome!! Thanks so much for your time!! We should take up a collection and get you and your wife a nice gift card for dinner somewhere!

This will show our appreciation!!


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

3" very wet snow here in Dahlonega, roads in neighborhood appear to be clear and wet. Went out and built a snowman with my 3yo granddaughter. Snowman collapsed 5 min after we built it, wish I'd had a video. GD took it in stride and we went down to play at the creek. It is STILL snowing here at 12:40.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Not much of anything in Ksaw.  Thank goodness


----------



## Etoncathunter

This wave seems to have ended up here for now. Just waiting on the next assault.


----------



## DDD

People are going to think its over. That might be the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard.


----------



## Mountainbuck

I've never seen snow melt so fast. Bring on 2nd punch


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

DDD, do you think west of Atlanta over to the Bama line skips out on the power outages?


----------



## bml

todd03blown said:


> You are awesome!! Thanks so much for your time!! We should take up a collection and get you and your wife a nice gift card for dinner somewhere!
> 
> This will show our appreciation!!



If there is a reputable member with a PayPal account who wants to handle collecting the money and making sure DDD gets the gift card, I'll open the pot! A few bucks a piece and him and his family can eat good when this is over!


----------



## Mountainbuck

Triple d where is the 2nd wave on the radar? Is it still in the gulf ?


----------



## Fro1911nut

Mountainbuck said:


> Triple d where is the 2nd wave on the radar? Is it still in the gulf ?



Texas


----------



## Mountainbuck

Wow that's big!!!


----------



## todd03blown

bml said:


> If there is a reputable member with a PayPal account who wants to handle collecting the money and making sure DDD gets the gift card, I'll open the pot! A few bucks a piece and him and his family can eat good when this is over!



I have been here a 2-3 years but only really contribute in the weather threads. 

Not sure who would be the best to collect? But I certainly don't mind. I have a paypal account setup as well that is valid using my real name .


----------



## DRB1313

Hope this works.  It shows you where the moisture is coming from.
http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/full_loop.php


----------



## Head East

My wife sent me this.  

Local weather guy posted this on Facebook.

Meteorologist Jason Nappi Wjbf's photo.  The CSRA is looking at a category 4 or 5 ice storm for tomorrow.


----------



## Tgill1790

My roommates and family are screaming about this being a bust, saying it's just been icy mix all day with no real accumulation in kennesaw.. They're trying to tell me that "The Weather Channel says it won't be below 40 until tomorrow, it won't snow anymore" I can't wait to see their faces when the bomb gets dropped.. I hate that it's going to be so bad but I wish they'd listen..


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Head East said:


> My wife sent me this.
> 
> Local weather guy posted this on Facebook.
> 
> Meteorologist Jason Nappi Wjbf's photo.  The CSRA is looking at a category 4 or 5 ice storm for tomorrow.



I don't like that one bit!!


----------



## RinggoldGa

Dingo8YoBaby said:


> Big thanks to DDD for all of the work! Here in Catoosa the Chattanooga mets are telling us that we will see nothing until tomorrow night. Doesn't bother me either way bc I'm holed up, but seems like a far cry from what I'm reading elsewhere. I'm wondering if a bunch of folks will be surprised tonight or tomorrow in NWGA.



The Chatt met's are drunk then.  I live up here too.  If they are telling people that they are doing everyone a grave disservice.


----------



## todd03blown

DDD said:


> People are going to think its over. That might be the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard.



DDD - You haven't mentioned any potential wind speeds. Any thoughts on that you would like to share? I saw some wind maps last night showing 20mph for N. GA with gusts over 30+.

If the winds come along with this winter precip....WOW...


----------



## JosephSparks

We are in Between and have seen some frozen stuff but not too much.  Driving 5 minutes up Highway 11 was a different story.  Went to Publix in Bethlehem and it was pouring down snow earlier.  Looking at the maps for tomorrow we look to get a good amount of it, I sure hope the people in my neighborhood weren't lulled to sleep by it.


----------



## jsullivan03

Tgill1790 said:


> My roommates and family are screaming about this being a bust, saying it's just been icy mix all day with no real accumulation in kennesaw.. They're trying to tell me that "The Weather Channel says it won't be below 40 until tomorrow, it won't snow anymore" I can't wait to see their faces when the bomb gets dropped.. I hate that it's going to be so bad but I wish they'd listen..



I've had people saying the same things.  This gap in precipitation, and TWC spewing their garbage of forecasts is going to give people a false sense of security.  I feel for them.


----------



## Snackdaddy66

I am in under these circumstances also.. to contributing to DDD's gift card


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Yep. It's done in the Saw.  Over! Nothing!  Done!  Finished!  Gone for good!...


----------



## DDD

First of all, you guys don't take up any money. The good Lord has blessed us beyond measure. This is my addiction. I love it. I eat it up. I learn so much every storm.  It's so much fun for me. 

Second, this storm is awesome. Awesome in the sense of the word scary.  It's powerful. I think people are so used to typical GA winters they don't believe it. Like the boy who cried wolf. 

Third, my map may be completely off. What everyone north of Columbus, Macon to Augusta needs to do is prepare for the worst.  I saw where the RGEM put 2" in Columbus of freezing rain and the surface temp there at the same time was 31 by that map. Ummm that's craziness but if 1/2 that verifies the lights won't come on for a week. 

People have to be self responsible. If they are not they suffer the consequences. You can't save everybody.


----------



## Tgill1790

Chad Myers on CNN just said, "If this ice storm happens the way I am forecasting, There won't be hundreds of thousands of people without power, but there will easily be millions of people without power". The ice threat seems to be elevating by the hour


----------



## Mountainbuck

I hope it gets bad enough over night to leave no doubts about going to work. I hate when it don't roll in til like 10 ish and you have to struggle to get back home


----------



## nickel back

okay, how much is the temps going to drop, they sure did not reach the high they was supposed too......


----------



## FlyDawg72

Melty in South Forsyth county, but still snowing


----------



## Crickett

DDD said:


> People are going to think its over. That might be the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard.



I have a feeling my hubby is sittin at work right now saying
 "This is it??? Well my wife was wrong....again! Can't believe she thought it was gonna be bad!"


----------



## grizzlyblake

DDD said:


> First of all, you guys don't take up any money. The good Lord has blessed us beyond measure. This is my addiction. I love it. I eat it up. I learn so much every storm.  It's so much fun for me.
> 
> Second, this storm is awesome. Awesome in the sense of the word scary.  It's powerful. I think people are so used to typical GA winters they don't believe it. Like the boy who cried wolf.
> 
> Third, my map may be completely off. What everyone north of Columbus, Macon to Augusta needs to do is prepare for the worst.  I saw where the RGEM put 2" in Columbus of freezing rain and the surface temp there at the same time was 31 by that map. Ummm that's craziness but if 1/2 that verifies the lights won't come on for a week.
> 
> People have to be self responsible. If they are not they suffer the consequences. You can't save everybody.



Are you saying you don't have as much confidence in your map now? Is the storm trending away in impact area or something else?


----------



## Head East

DDD - we appreciate ya.  I can say all we can do is be prepared, which for my family; I think we are.


----------



## Nugefan

DDD said:


> First of all, you guys don't take up any money. The good Lord has blessed us beyond measure. This is my addiction. I love it. I eat it up. I learn so much every storm.  It's so much fun for me.
> 
> .



and if anyone has ever met Mark that in itself is a blessing , I was having a hard time at our local church " fitting in " and this man was and is a Blessing to me , ole rascal can sing too ...your a good man Charile Brown ...love you Brother ...


----------



## gunnurse

IMBY, nothing but grass. Waiting on tonight.


----------



## deerbandit

Ok I'm trying to follow and am now lost. DDD can you put this is easy terms for me for Paulding County, I right on the Paulding Cobb County Line. I've got two little ones (4 and 2) and need to know what we are about to experience. Any help would be great. I got lost when you mentioned 2nd and 3rd wave and the RGEM Model.


----------



## DDD

grizzlyblake said:


> Are you saying you don't have as much confidence in your map now? Is the storm trending away in impact area or something else?



Absolutely not.  

All I am saying is it could be wrong, don't take what I am giving you as gospel.  Be prepared for the worst.

Thats all I was trying to say.


----------



## DDD

Nugefan said:


> and if anyone has ever met Mark that in itself is a blessing , I was having a hard time at our local church " fitting in " and this man was and is a Blessing to me , ole rascal can sing too ...your a good man Charile Brown ...love you Brother ...



Thanks man!!!  You have no idea what that post right there means to me!  

Don't be tell'n people about my sangin abilities... they will be wanting me to forecast weddings and sing at the same time.


----------



## Hornet22

Nugefan said:


> and if anyone has ever met Mark that in itself is a blessing , I was having a hard time at our local church " fitting in " and this man was and is a Blessing to me , ole rascal can sing too ...your a good man Charile Brown ...love you Brother ...


----------



## Corey

After what DDD just said, I might not be a bad idea to take a 
early vacation to FL.


----------



## Fro1911nut

Looking at Radar it looks to be building up back in Texas and starting to fire up in N LA


----------



## AccUbonD

elvis*tcb said:


> Word of advice stay off I-75 from Bartow county north to Tenn. unless its an emergency. Been snowing since 6:00 or so. I can only imagine how the secondary state routes and county roads are. This comes from behind a snow plow!



Thanks for the clean roads on my drive home elvis. 3.5 to 4" so far here.


----------



## RinggoldGa

Any chance of another DDD map coming out this afternoon?


----------



## elfiii

DDD said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> All I am saying is it could be wrong, don't take what I am giving you as gospel.  Be prepared for the worst.
> 
> Thats all I was trying to say.



We got nothing in Chamblee right now but I'm a true believer in the DDD Met Channel. I've sat here and watched you nail 'em year in, year out. I got everything I need laid on. You da' man!


----------



## todd03blown

Good post from WxSouth on FB.

WxSouth
water vapor and RAP confirms truth. Much more backing flow than forecast. Gulf opens wide starting in 3, 2, 1... GGEM was right 2 days ago.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Almost everything that fell early this morning has melted here.  It was 33° at 8:30 and really starting to pile up, but it's warmed up to 36° now.


----------



## DDD

RinggoldGa said:


> Any chance of another DDD map coming out this afternoon?



Yes sir.  

Seems my wife will probably have to go into the hospital just to work her shift tomorrow night.

That leaves me, the kids, the dog and my computer with a historic winter storm on the horizon.  

After the kids go to bed you guys may have me all to yourself.


----------



## DDD

head east said:


> my wife sent me this.
> 
> Local weather guy posted this on facebook.
> 
> Meteorologist jason nappi wjbf's photo.  The csra is looking at a category 4 or 5 ice storm for tomorrow.



great post!!!


----------



## PeteNga

In Rockdale still has been just cold rain, not ice/sleet or snow yet. The rain just dissipated and its actually drying up. Is this good for folks seeing this part of it or have we even got a taste of whats truly coming?


----------



## gunsaler111

Ive managed to dodge all these storms.....But I think I cut it too close this time! Im southbound 77 ,headed to Atl,via crsa...


----------



## Buck Trax

Madison County - precip has pretty much stopped.  1" of snow we got is melting.  Guess that's it for round one.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Weather Channel's Jim Cantore is coming to Augusta... Must be something coming.


----------



## smokey30725

I agree with DDD. I think this round has got a lot of people thinking all will be well. I hope for their sake that they are right but I think we are going to see something epic over the next day or two.


----------



## DCHunter

Should I get some firewood?


----------



## DDD

DCHunter said:


> Should I get some firewood?



Can you see yourself in the mirror?


----------



## DDD

smokey30725 said:


> I agree with DDD. I think this round has got a lot of people thinking all will be well. I hope for their sake that they are right but I think we are going to see something epic over the next day or two.



I have people telling me here at work... ahh... its not going to be that bad... look at what happened this morning...

GEEEEEZZZEEEEE.....


----------



## JosephSparks

Best part about having Directv, no Weather Channel clowns to deal with anymore!


----------



## JosephSparks

DDD said:


> I have people telling me here at work... ahh... its not going to be that bad... look at what happened this morning...
> 
> GEEEEEZZZEEEEE.....



Even the TV mets are saying that this was only a first wave and to be prepared, Burns using the word catastrophic and the GA Power guy looked and sounded like he was in this for the long haul.


----------



## Gone Fishing

All I'm gonna say is I beleive in DDD's forecasting abilities so much I now am the proud owner of a propane generator.


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin'

Gone Fishing said:


> All I'm gonna say is I beleive in DDD's forecasting abilities so much I now am the proud owner of a propane generator.
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_



Me too.  But mine is gas powered.


----------



## todd03blown

Struttin'-n-Drummin' said:


> Me too.  But mine is gas powered.



Same here. I bought one last Thursday


----------



## MAC2




----------



## Toddcosper

DDD said:


> Yes sir.
> 
> Seems my wife will probably have to go into the hospital just to work her shift tomorrow night.
> 
> That leaves me, the kids, the dog and my computer with a historic winter storm on the horizon.
> 
> After the kids go to bed you guys may have me all to yourself.



And US DDD


----------



## smokey30725

I know I will be tuning in.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

how much do u think monroe/loganville will get??


----------



## mtncove

Still a winter wonderland here in the South West corner of Walker Co. Got a little over 4 inches....


----------



## DDD

Well what do you know...


----------



## grizzlyblake

turkeyhunter835 said:


> how much do u think monroe/loganville will get??



You need to provide your physical address for more specific forecasts. 



Kidding.... DDD said no more "In My Backyard" questions will be answered earlier.


----------



## grizzlyblake

DDD, does that Channel 2 map account for today's precip in the Total, or is that just for Thursday?


----------



## Robbie101

turkeyhunter835 said:


> how much do u think monroe/loganville will get??


He's not doing IMBY question man.


----------



## Paymaster

turkeyhunter835 said:


> how much do u think monroe/loganville will get??


----------



## DDD

grizzlyblake said:


> DDD, does that Channel 2 map account for today's precip in the Total, or is that just for Thursday?



No.  This is what is to come.


----------



## smokey30725

Heading home from Dalton to Flintstone. Hope the roads look better than they did this morning.


----------



## leroy

A good bit of melting on trees and such going on in our area hart-franklin we probably had 3" around lunch but not now so at least we wont be building on that tomorow


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Just had a train of 20 GA power trucks pass by the bank here in Thomson.


----------



## Nugefan

DDD said:


> Yes sir.
> 
> Seems my wife will probably have to go into the hospital just to work her shift tomorrow night.
> 
> That leaves me, the kids, the dog and my computer with a historic winter storm on the horizon.
> 
> After the kids go to bed you guys may have me all to yourself.



I am loaded with food and fire wood , you know where I am at and that you and your are welcome anytime ...


----------



## PeteNga

I take it that will be the 3rd wave DDD?


----------



## the HEED!

DDD said:


> Thanks man!!!  You have no idea what that post right there means to me!
> 
> Don't be tell'n people about my sangin abilities... they will be wanting me to forecast weddings and sing at the same time.



or maybe sing the forecast, now that would get some ratings on TV


----------



## panfried0419

ddd said:


> well what do you know...



9"!!!!


----------



## Buck Trax

Gov. Deal about to address the situation live at https://esenetworks.com/live-event.aspx?id=590&live-event-id=1778


----------



## PeteNga

Buck Trax said:


> Gov. Deal about to address the situation live at https://esenetworks.com/live-event.aspx?id=590&live-event-id=1778




this oughta be good.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

DDD said:


> Well what do you know...



That would mean the ice threat is even deeper for Mcduffie County


----------



## E-squared

Still snowing here(North of Dahlonega) but not as heavy as earlier. Everything covered and looks beautiful, but we are just wanting on Round 2 to arrive now!

Thanks for all the work you do 3D!


----------



## bowandgun

Just got thru cutting back up supply of firewood.  Filled all my coolers and large jugs with water, on a well if power goes out no water.  Charging all lanterns and batteries.  Thanks for the warning DDD.  I am taking heed!!


----------



## Buck Trax

Highlights so far from press conference w/ Deal:

- Head of GSP says all interstates open

- DNR has opened several state parks along I-20 for emergency shelter

- second wave of weather is going to be worse than the first and will include ice

- state department of public health has been brought in due to potential for hospital power outages

- National Guard resources and FEMA resources have been made available in accordance with Deal's request for Federal aid


----------



## Buck Trax

Deal says the situation could be difficult into Friday or Saturday


----------



## Buck Trax

Deal just echoed DDD's thoughts that the first round has lulled many into a false sense of security.  Says that these people should be forewarned that they are not "kidding or crying wolf."


----------



## PeteNga

Kind of makes ya wonder if DDD's threads havent caught the attention of the higher ups.


----------



## Buck Trax

GA Power representative says as many as 5,000 units from "outside resources" being brought in to help with as many as "hundreds of thousands of outages" and that "This is going to be a challenge for all of us."

Units being deployed to areas near ATL, ATH, and CSRA.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Buck Trax said:


> Highlights so far from press conference w/ Deal:
> 
> - Head of GSP says all interstates open
> 
> - *DNR has opened several state parks along I-20 for emergency shelter*
> 
> - second wave of weather is going to be worse than the first and will include ice
> 
> - state department of public health has been brought in due to potential for hospital power outages
> 
> - National Guard resources and FEMA resources have been made available in accordance with Deal's request for Federal aid



I wouldn't recommend camping in the pines!


----------



## FlyDawg72

DCHunter said:


> Should I get some firewood?





DDD said:


> Can you see yourself in the mirror?



Killin' me Smalls... KILLIN' ME!


----------



## Atlsooner

DDD or anyone, what can a person do if it's not too late, to be "prepared" for a situation that we might be facing.


----------



## DDD

This map is from Robert Gamble who is WxSouth.com

I encourage you guys to pay the $9.99 a month and get some awesome discusion on winter storms when they hit.

This is wild.  Robert says looking at the water vapor images and comparing them to the current models.  (something I am not good at by the way) He says the models are underplaying how much moisture will come. 

I am only going to post his catostrophic ice map because it will be the most life threatening.  He has a ton of info that he has posted each day along with videos only his subscribers can see.  Awesome stuff.

Heed the warning.


----------



## DCHunter

Atlsooner said:


> DDD or anyone, what can a person do if it's not too late, to be "prepared" for a situation that we might be facing.



Food, water, heat, chainsaw,...beer.


----------



## Matt.M

Atlsooner said:


> DDD or anyone, what can a person do if it's not too late, to be "prepared" for a situation that we might be facing.



Find a friend real quick that has been prepared.


----------



## grizzlyblake

I just got a sinking feeling in my gut that many, many people in the Atlanta area have underestimated this storm and are in no way prepared to spend the next several days without power and heat in their homes.

I'm afraid we are going to see a truly tragic situation unfolding soon.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Propane getting thin!


----------



## 3ringer

I saw a line for firewood that backed up around the corner in Lithonia.


----------



## DDD

I got the word today that this thread and the content there in has made it pretty high up the chain in some companies and the local government.  

Just glad to know they are paying attention!


----------



## PeteNga

You have talent DDD that is for sure! Thank you again for the warnings and giving me and my family ample time to prepare. Priceless info to have my friend.


----------



## Ricky

DDD said:


> I got the word today that this thread and the content there in has made it pretty high up the chain in some companies and the local government.
> 
> Just glad to know they are paying attention!



That's some good news!
I wasn't really scared,until I saw the wind forcasts.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> I got the word today that this thread and the content there in has made it pretty high up the chain in some companies and the local government.
> 
> Just glad to know they are paying attention!



I think enough people learned the lesson the hard way last time that most, not all, won't be caught flat footed again. You'll always have the upper and lower ends of the bell curve. 

Thank you from the bottom of my heart. Because of you we are fully prepared with tubs full of water, lots of drinking water, lots of sipping drinks, lots of food, emergency lights and a wary eye.


----------



## JD

I work for a local tree company and we already have 8 skid steers staged on various commercial properties to do snow removal. Looking at this thing I don't know if we are going to be able to get operators to the equipement. Not to mention we are on call for several local communities to help out with down trees. Don't look like I will be getting much sleep after tonight.


----------



## Mountainbuck

DDD that channel 2 map only had 1" of snow in nga that can't be right we got three inches this morning do u agree with
This map?


----------



## shakey gizzard

JD said:


> I work for a local tree company and we already have 8 skid steers staged on various commercial properties to do snow removal. Looking at this thing I don't know if we are going to be able to get operators to the equipement. Not to mention we are on call for several local communities to help out with down trees. Don't look like I will be getting much sleep after tonight.



Might have to cut your way to work!


----------



## Mountainbuck

We'll let me rephrase that it shows only and inch for Murray Whitfield and catoosa. I like your map better


----------



## blood on the ground

I love the thought of driving home from work after 11pm tonight!


----------



## JD

shakey gizzard said:


> Might have to cut your way to work!



That's what I am afraid of....


----------



## Atlsooner

Matt.M said:


> Find a friend real quick that has been prepared.



I have a couple of neighbors who think I am crazy being prepared as I am. Wanting to let them know I ain't alone.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Atlsooner said:


> I have a couple of neighbors who think I am crazy being prepared as I am. Wanting to let them know I ain't alone.



When did Noah build the Ark? _Before_ the rains...


----------



## Paint Brush

Yea ole Glen just came on and what do you know...He is singing an ominous song GONNA GET BAD,GONNA GET BAD............


----------



## grizzlyblake

I'm trying to learn this stuff as quickly as I can, and I'm reading now that the winds are doing a backing flow in the gulf so the system will actually carry significantly more moisture than the models have been saying.


----------



## Swampslayr

DDD said:


> I got the word today that this thread and the content there in has made it pretty high up the chain in some companies and the local government.
> 
> Just glad to know they are paying attention!



DDD ... Long over due recognition.. Thanks for all you do. You make me look like a genius over here with the DOT with my fellow employees.. Can't wait to see that next map....I'm like a kid in a candy store!


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

That forecast and wording Glenn burns just gave was a little scary. Hope people listen.


----------



## Mountainbuck

I'll say it again I've never seen snow melt so fast lol 3 in of snow poof!


----------



## Milkman

Think about this...........

Massive ice storm could leave a wake similar to a HUGE tornado.  No power for days/weeks, roads blocked, buildings, barns, chicken houses collapsed, etc. 

No stores open, no gas pumps working, no banks open, no atm's working.  Hospitals running on backup power definitely.  

I hope I am way off, but we could be needing FEMA assistance after this.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Milkman said:


> Think about this...........
> 
> Massive ice storm could leave a wake similar to a HUGE tornado.  No power for days/weeks, roads blocked, buildings, barns, chicken houses collapsed, etc.
> 
> No stores open, no gas pumps working, no banks open, no atm's working.  Hospitals running on backup power definitely.
> 
> I hope I am way off, but we could be needing FEMA assistance after this.



All of that still misses the fact that our buildings, home and office alike, aren't built, on average, to withstand the weight of all that ice and snow. 

Losing power is bad, roofs collapsing is worse and I'm afraid we're going to see a lot of that if the numbers, and their apparent conservatism, comes to pass.


----------



## RE185

I dont know who you are but i am going to be paying more attention to your forecast from now on. you have been spot on so far. GOOD JOB.


----------



## DDD

One last map before I head for the house.

Speaking of the house, wife does not have to work her shift, another girl who has to spend the night there is going to work her shift, so she WILL be home with me after all.  

I will post when I can but they come first.

That said, the NWS pretty much nails it, IMO.  Kuddos to them!

Now look at their map and go look at mine in the first page of this thread.  Not too far removed from each other.


Mountain buck, have a look at their snow totals.  Please brother, no more IMBY questions.  Thanks!


----------



## PappyHoel

If I understood channel 2 right, it's not going to stop snowing here till sometime Thursday morning.  Wow!


----------



## Palmetto

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I think enough people learned the lesson the hard way last time that most, not all, won't be caught flat footed again. You'll always have the upper and lower ends of the bell curve.
> .



I think you overestimate the general population!

Ps-I still say your screen name wrong EVERY time I read it!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Palmetto said:


> I think you overestimate the general population!
> 
> Ps-I still say your screen name wrong EVERY time I read it!



There was a time, not too long ago, where your mispronunciation would have been just as accurate...


----------



## Mountainbuck

Maybe I should just stop replying. Second time I've been called out. Don't see how that was imby I was asking about
The map u posted.


----------



## Gawjaboy

*Is the coast still out of this? Or is there any chance the*

freezing precip line will shift further Southeast?


----------



## Shakeybait67

Well the weather channel idiots are forecasting lots of snow for ne ga now. They must have finally started following DDD s thread


----------



## PEPPERHEAD

Mountainbuck said:


> Maybe I should just stop replying. Second time I've been called out. Don't see how that was imby I was asking about
> The map u posted.



As my mother would say....... SHHHHHHHH. You'll learn more from listening than talking.


----------



## bankdawg

you madison-thomson-augusta folks buckle down!


----------



## littlenewt

"I will post when I can but they come first."  

If people don't get it by now, they ain't gonna get it. I think you have said plenty on this forum to warn us so we could get prepared. Even though it's your addiction, I/we who follow this thread and heed your warnings cannot thank you enough.


----------



## Shadow11

I just got back from helen after driving there from central hall county. I was disappointed. There is almost nothing in helen compared to northern hall/southern hab county. However, when you slip and fall into the river at helen, and your waders fill up with water, it is definately cold.


----------



## Head East

In spite of having everything ready, there is still this uneasy feeling I have forgotten something.     I have been through the check list a dozen times...i don't know.  It is not as though I haven't been through something of this magnitude before either.  I just can't put a finger on it.


----------



## the HEED!

littlenewt said:


> I will post when I can but they come first.
> 
> If people don't get it by now, they ain't gonna get it. I think you have said plenty on this forum to warn us so we could get prepared. Even though it's your addiction, I/we who follow this thread and heed your warnings cannot thank you enough.



the HEED! always HEEDS  Mr. DDD's weather warnings, have for years, he rarely ever misses the bullseye, hope everybody gets home safe and stays warm, its gonna be an experience we wont soon forget!


----------



## Tgill1790

Anyone have any insight on why Fox 5 is saying the winter storm warning may be dropped soon and replaced by an ice storm warning? I understand that ATL eastward should be under own, but why would counties further north that are expecting 5"+ of snow...


----------



## the HEED!

26+ hours of sub-freezing temps with snow/sleet/freezing rain and weather watches being upgraded to warnings


----------



## TJay

Already thinking ahead to clearing the roads at our Jones co hunting club.  With turkey season a little over a month away I might have to carry a chainsaw and a shotgun if it gets as bad as it looks like it will be.


----------



## DRB1313

Tgill1790 said:


> Anyone have any insight on why Fox 5 is saying the winter storm warning may be dropped soon and replaced by an ice storm warning? I understand that ATL eastward should be under own, but why would counties further north that are expecting 5"+ of snow...


I see you just joined.  If you want to get good info from most of the tv folks, tune in after it is done and they will explain everything DDD has been telling us all along.  Take a few minutes and go back through this thread and the last weather thread and you will understand what I am saying… Welcome.


----------



## TecRsq

Tgill1790 said:


> Anyone have any insight on why Fox 5 is saying the winter storm warning may be dropped soon and replaced by an ice storm warning? I understand that ATL eastward should be under own, but why would counties further north that are expecting 5"+ of snow...



Im simply guessing, but I believe the focus on the ice emergency and its importance, will outweigh large snowfall totals.

Preparedness being already implemented for the roads and the snowfall.

The ice from a preparedness and mitigation perspective, is a much larger and farther reaching hazard. Affecting population, infrastructure, agriculture and many more areas.

Thats my reasoning for the shift, as a method of turning the attention of the population to the most relevant hazard and having them prepare properly for the event as it unfolds.


----------



## toolmkr20

Nothing but slow drizzling rain here in northern Heard Co.  southern Carroll Co. Guess i'll be heading into work tomorrow after all...


----------



## Tgill1790

DRB1313 said:


> I see you just joined.  If you want to get good info from most of the tv folks, tune in after it is done and they will explain everything DDD has been telling us all along.  Take a few minutes and go back through this thread and the last weather thread and you will understand what I am saying… Welcome.



I just was activated, I have been following since Wednesday. Trust me, I've been around the past two threads nealy a week. I just didn't understand why they would drop the storm warning for northern counties. I understand why for southern counties. Don't assume I haven't been here. I've been hanging on every post.


----------



## ButcherTony

toolmkr20 said:


> Nothing but slow drizzling rain here in northern Heard Co.  southern Carroll Co. Guess i'll be heading into work tomorrow after all...


----------



## Tgill1790

TecRsq said:


> Im simply guessing, but I believe the focus on the ice emergency and its importance, will outweigh large snowfall totals.
> 
> Preparedness being already implemented for the roads and the snowfall.
> 
> The ice from a preparedness and mitigation perspective, is a much larger and farther reaching hazard. Affecting population, infrastructure, agriculture and many more areas.
> 
> Thats my reasoning for the shift, as a method of turning the attention of the population to the most relevant hazard and having them prepare properly for the event as it unfolds.



Thank you, that's all I was asking for. I just felt for northern, the northern counties should just be added to this and not have the other dropped. I just saw the update and it looks like Atlanta southward is on the ice storm warning. All original counties for winter storm warning from this morning remain in the storm warning


----------



## jkhonea

In the grand scheme of things, the ice storm warning would, in my mind, rank as more severe than the winter storm warning as there is much more damage associated with ice storms.  While snow is bad in the larger amounts, the ice is where the danger truly lies.

As far as the structures here not designed to withstand the possible ice and snow loads, I have to say you are largely correct.  I design houses for a living and while I take these loads into account, I will say the loads I take into account with my structures are not the same loads applied in the north.  If the storm is truly as bad as expected and causes widespread structural damage, I have a feeling my load and span charts will be changing in the near future to account for the additional load potential.


----------



## rolltidega

I have been watching this thread since yesterday when I joined. Great info here. I saw an Ice Storm Warning issued that just skirted Paulding County where I live.  I would not be surprised to see us added to that though.


----------



## DDD

Ice warning is in effect. I am driving. Someone please post the map. Thanks!


----------



## jbird1

Tgill1790 said:


> Anyone have any insight on why Fox 5 is saying the winter storm warning may be dropped soon and replaced by an ice storm warning? I understand that ATL eastward should be under own, but why would counties further north that are expecting 5"+ of snow...



Ice warning is for South and East of Atlanta...Winter Storm Warning remains for points North.


----------



## mountainpass




----------



## Dustin Pate

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service peachtree city ga
430 pm est tue feb 11 2014

gaz052>054-056-058>062-066>076-081>086-094>098-121200-
/o.can.kffc.ws.w.0002.140212t0000z-140213t1800z/
/o.new.kffc.is.w.0001.140212t0000z-140213t1800z/
heard-coweta-fayette-spalding-butts-jasper-putnam-hancock-warren-
troup-meriwether-pike-upson-lamar-monroe-jones-baldwin-washington-
glascock-jefferson-crawford-bibb-twiggs-wilkinson-johnson-emanuel-
peach-houston-bleckley-laurens-treutlen-
including the cities of...newnan...peachtree city...griffin...
Milledgeville...macon...swainsboro...warner robins...dublin
430 pm est tue feb 11 2014

...ice storm warning in effect from 7 pm this evening to 1 pm est
thursday...
...winter storm warning is cancelled but has been replaced with an
ice storm warning...

The national weather service in peachtree city has issued an ice
storm warning...which is in effect from 7 pm this evening to 1 pm
est thursday. An ice storm warning has impacts which are as great
or greater than the winter storm warning. The only difference is
the ice storm warning area will have more ice than snow with its
impacts for this event.

* locations...along and either side of a line from franklin to
  newnan and peachtree city to warrenton.

* hazard types...mainly freezing rain with some snow and sleet.

* timing...snow...sleet and freezing rain will begin late
  tonight...generally after midnight and continue into wednesday.
  This will gradually changeover to all freezing rain wednesday
  into wednesday night. The activity should end as light snow late
  wednesday night into thursday morning.

* impacts...these high ice accumulation amounts will make travel
  impossible. This has the potential to be a catastrophic event.
  Widespread and extended power outages are likely as ice
  accumulates on trees and powerlines and brings them down. Please
  prepare to be without power in some locations for days and
  perhaps as long as a week. Once the ice begins to melt on
  thursday and friday...falling ice from bridges and overpasses
  will create an additional hazard.

* winds...northeast 10 to 15 mph with gusts up to 25 mph. These
  wind speeds in conjunction with the ice will exacerbate the
  potential for falling trees.

* temperatures...in the lower 30s and dropping into the upper 20s.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A winter storm warning for ice means severe winter weather
conditions are expected or occurring. Significant amounts ice are
forecast that will make travel dangerous and impossible in most
cases. Only travel in an emergency. If you must travel...keep an
extra flashlight...food... And water in your vehicle in case of
an emergency. With the forecast ice amounts...widespread power
outages are possible especially in the wednesday to wednesday
night time period.

A layer of ice...combined with windy conditions...is expected to
break tree limbs and power lines. Stay indoors and away from these
hazards...and prepare for power outages by having flashlights and
emergency supplies ready.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

I just got an email from a restaurant in John's Creek that I get the newsletters from that they "will be open tonight!"

Sure, let's all go get an obscenely large meatball and risk not only our lives, but those who would be sent to rescue us, in order to do it. 

My optimism about lessons learned has been corrected.


----------



## MD746

Great ...Newnan just added to the ice storm warning! It will be an interesting ride to the fire hut in the morning.


----------



## elfiii

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I just got an email from a restaurant in John's Creek that I get the newsletters from that they "will be open tonight!"
> 
> Sure, let's all go get an obscenely large meatball and risk not only our lives, but those who would be sent to rescue us, in order to do it.
> 
> My optimism about lessons learned has been corrected.



Some people catch on quick. Some people catch on a little bit later. A few people don't catch on. We call these people "Film at 11".


----------



## jkhonea

elfiii said:


> Some people catch on quick. Some people catch on a little bit later. A few people don't catch on. We call these people "Film at 11".



Otherwise known as "Darwinism at work".


----------



## shakey gizzard

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I just got an email from a restaurant in John's Creek that I get the newsletters from that they "will be open tonight!"
> 
> Sure, let's all go get an obscenely large meatball and risk not only our lives, but those who would be sent to rescue us, in order to do it.
> 
> My optimism about lessons learned has been corrected.



As long as yer outta there by 10pm you should be fine.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

elfiii said:


> Some people catch on quick. Some people catch on a little bit later. A few people don't catch on. We call these people "Film at 11".



True, and that's my point. 



jkhonea said:


> Otherwise known as "Darwinism at work".







shakey gizzard said:


> As long as yer outta there by 10pm you should be fine.



And this is my whole point. Encouraging people to treat this like any other normal day is going to come back to bite them.


----------



## mountainpass

Glenn Burns  â€�@GlennBurnsWSB  · 6m  
NWS upgraded south metro and points east to an ICE STORM WARNING.  Threat has now turned from CATASTROPHIC to BIBLICAL!  #wsbtv


----------



## Head East

Jim Cantore live in Augusta on TWC.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Head East said:


> Jim Cantore live in Augusta on TWC.



I called it.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

mountainpass said:


> Glenn Burns  â€�@GlennBurnsWSB  · 6m
> NWS upgraded south metro and points east to an ICE STORM WARNING.  Threat has now turned from CATASTROPHIC to BIBLICAL!  #wsbtv


----------



## RinggoldGa

It will be very interesting to see just how bad Augusta National is hit/destroyed.  Masters is in two months.  They lose 70-80pct of trees it's a big deal.  If those trees fall onto the greens and mess them up it's an even bigger deal.


----------



## snookdoctor

RinggoldGa said:


> It will be very interesting to see just how bad Augusta National is hit/destroyed.  Masters is in two months.  They lose 70-80pct of trees it's a big deal.  If those trees fall onto the greens and mess them up it's an even bigger deal.



God wouldn't let that happen. He's a member.


----------



## shakey gizzard

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> True, and that's my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my whole point. Encouraging people to treat this like any other normal day is going to come back to bite them.



Heading to visit my SIL in hospice in Johns creek right now. As long as temps are above freezing the roads between here and there will be fine. I'll be watchin the temp closely!


----------



## Tgill1790

TWC is finally on board with what triple D and Robert from wxsouth have been saying for a while now.. Saying colder air is pushing further south with the worst of the ice and areas north of that will see more snow with deeper, colder air. We have known that for days though!


----------



## XJfire75

Is Cantore right on the southward push of ice accumlation?

Said southern SC is gonna get hit hard now too. 

How far south you think it's trying to push DDD?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

RinggoldGa said:


> It will be very interesting to see just how bad Augusta National is hit/destroyed.  Masters is in two months.  They lose 70-80pct of trees it's a big deal.  If those trees fall onto the greens and mess them up it's an even bigger deal.



Good point. I sceeered now


----------



## StriperrHunterr

shakey gizzard said:


> Heading to visit my SIL in hospice in Johns creek right now. As long as temps are above freezing the roads between here and there will be fine. I'll be watchin the temp closely!



Be safe. What you're doing is vastly different than going out for a meatball. 

I took my chemo up there, great folks. You, and she, have my thoughts.


----------



## Head East

Migmack said:


> I called it.



Yep, I was just commenting.  He said he is here because Augusta is ground zero for the ice storm.  

Yay.


----------



## malak05

It's really crazy how similar the projected storm image and 93' blizzard are in the look of it...

Cantore on Twitter:

 "AF Recon dropping sondes in GOM to help resolve model diff: (cont) http://tl.gd/n73m1n 

*The Hurricane hunters are probing this system like you would a Tropical system!!!

The only difference I can see from this is tonight system wouldn't be as tightly wrapped but hey that's a projection so who knows?


----------



## DDD

Guys. Ice storm warning is the worst. It's a dire situation in store. 

Man... I saw it modeled an hoped it would go away... Guess it was not meant to be.


----------



## PeteNga

this is like a train wreck that hasnt happened yet but you know its comin.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Head East said:


> Yep, I was just commenting.  He said he is here because Augusta is ground zero for the ice storm.
> 
> Yay.



I hope you are ready.. I have canned ready to eat food supply for two weeks


----------



## Paint Brush

Someone needs to walk into one of these state briefings that they keep having and let them all know a GEORGIA DEER DROPPER warned us that this was coming over a week ago. All the news mets were saying don't listen to these AMATURES we do this for a living and have been to school we know what the weather is going to do. Well they aren't saying anything about that now are they. Good job DDD this wind that is with the next wave of precept has me concerned, what's your thoughts


----------



## DDD

I am still driving so this will not have a map attached to it. However I have seen the wind maps that will be coming out of the Northeast and it could have sustained winds as high as 20 miles an hour with gusts to 30.

Given that models are now showing an inch of ice south of I 20+ the wind I just cannot begin to fathom what the video and the pictures will show by Thursday of what is to come it is mind-boggling in my mind.

Glenn Burns is using the word Biblical because it is. It is like nothing we have ever seen!


----------



## malak05

DDD said:


> I am still driving so this will not have a map attached to it. However I have seen the wind maps that will be coming out of the Northeast and it could have sustained winds as high as 20 miles an hour with gusts to 30.
> 
> Given that models are now showing an inch of ice south of I 20+ the wind I just cannot begin to fathom what the video and the pictures will show by Thursday of what is to come it is mind-boggling in my mind.
> 
> Glenn Burns is using the word Biblical because it is. It is like nothing we have ever seen!



Everywhere you look it will be like a tornado came through... My excitement for a winter storm has slowly eroded over the past few days to just plain concerned... we are prepared by the impact will be great and praying for everyone to come thru this beast.

Can't be said enough Thank you Triple D for all the time and dedication you put into the safety and awareness of others!


----------



## bml

Gov Deal has said "Prepare for days of power outages". Wow. DDD has been screaming that for days now, but it just sounds weird to hear it from the Governor.


----------



## Head East

Migmack said:


> I hope you are ready.. I have canned ready to eat food supply for two weeks



Well, I think I am... 

I keep debating on going to the store.


----------



## Etoncathunter

malak05 said:


> Can't be said enough Thank you Triple D for all the time and dedication you put into the safety and awareness of others!



I second this, I had no clue how bad this would be till I saw it here. Thankfully we will be much better prepaired than we'd planned.


----------



## georgia357

Just saw this picture and thought it explained the difference in rain/snow/freezing rain/sleet pretty good.


----------



## gunsaler111

Well,just backed in a hole at ex 114 in madison.....let the fun begin!


----------



## mewabbithunter

Migmack said:


> I called it.



Try dat


----------



## GA DAWG

Dang dollar store closed at noon today cause of weather around here. I bet they will loose hundreds of thousands of dollars. I was gonna get some extra canned stuff. Just in case. While I set there and read the note. 5 or 6 more came.


----------



## bilgerat

To heck with a dang golf course, Im worried about My hunting property!!!


----------



## MariettaDawg

bilgerat said:


> To heck with a dang golf course, Im worried about My hunting property!!!



Priorities!


----------



## Throwback

If anyone sees a Yankee in a ditch bowed up get a pic so we can show they can't drive in this crap either

T


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

I am being mocked and laughed at on Facebook. I am telling people to be prepared to be a week with out power.. and stock up on canned food an  water.


----------



## SGADawg

Guys, you may want to go over to this thread to add information that could help people or get ideas to help yourself.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=792741


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Throwback said:


> If anyone sees a Yankee in a ditch bowed up get a pic so we can show they can't drive in this crap either
> 
> T


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Head East said:


> Well, I think I am...
> 
> I keep debating on going to the store.



Canned food and beer.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Well according to all outlets I'm in store for possibly an inch of snow and a trace of ice. whoopee! While 20 miles to the north they are forecasted to have 5+ inches of snow and 15 to 20 miles south and all east of here is forecasting severe ice accumulations. If any of guys want to move to a county completely immune from all winter weather come on to Haralson. Thank goodness i listened to DDD on being prepared, in case the models have missed the forecast for my area.


----------



## hunter rich

Throwback said:


> If anyone sees a Yankee in a ditch bowed up get a pic so we can show they can't drive in this crap either
> 
> T



I was raised in SW NY the snow capital of NY state.  I will also be the first to say that unless you have tire spikes or real chains NO BODY can drive on ice. Snow? I can drive on that all day every day. Ice? Nope.


----------



## Nicodemus

To all of you who will be tangled up in this ice storm.There`s gonna be powerlines in the ground. Do not, I repeat, DO NOT touch these lines, don`t get near them, don`t walk by them, don`t jump them, don`t get a stick and push them out of the way, STAY AWAY FROM THEM. The further the better. Just because it is laying on the ground does not mean it is dead. It can still be energized, or have induced voltage on it and it can have the potential to kill you. Leave them alone and let the folks that are trained in how to handle such things do their job. Stay in the clear, and live to see tomorrow.


DDD, thank you for what you do for us here, with your insight and knowledge. I thank you for this.

My regards.


----------



## jcountry

I have to give Glenn credit this time.  He has been on TV raising the alarm with the utmost urgency the last day or two.   

I agree that in the past, he has kinda been wishy washy about winter weather.  This time is different.   He (and everyone else) is freaking out.

-Rightfully so!


----------



## blood on the ground

Bust!

Kidding!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Man I hope this map is wrong for Mcduffie County


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

blood on the ground said:


> Bust!
> 
> Kidding!



I'm not hollering bust. DDD is to be trusted. An almost carbon copy of his maps are being shown all over the news. Somehow all of this just skips my area with barely a trace of anything being forecasted. I just don't understand how we got lucky enough to miss it. Thank you Lord.


----------



## the HEED!

got a buckstove fireplace and red oak, and a buddy with a small generator coming to pile up on the couch. Theyve made him work late the last couple of nights to make up for the last snow storm and he hasnt been able to get anything at the stores, I was able to stock up 2 days ago so I can help him out I reckon. I told him if he brings that generator and some beer he can have the couch in the den, right by the fireplace and I'll let him have a samich or two. Gotta look out for your crazy friends in something like this. It looks like it will be a real doozy.

He's just lucky his kids are with his ex-wife this week since the stores got scavenged while he was burning the midnight oil or he could have a mini -sized revolt on his hands the next few days with a bare cupboard and only Ramen noodles and Sunny Delight,lol.


----------



## Brenda61979

Migmack said:


> I am being mocked and laughed at on Facebook. I am telling people to be prepared to be a week with out power.. and stock up on canned food an  water.



I am being laughed at also. Does not bother me, they r going to feel stupid when this storm hits.


----------



## savreds

I've stayed out of this so far but just wanted to say thanks to DDD for all of his work. My oldest son up at UGA was out of town all weekend and I sent him a text to check the forum and prepare accordingly. He called at lunch to day and said that they had gone back to the store for more supplies based on what he's seen. 
I couldn't have given him the warning that early without DDD's efforts!
Ya'll be safe


----------



## GA DAWG

Good post Nic. Yall stay away the downed lines and if you go outside any much..Way they are talking. You'll run across them. Its gonna be one more bad storm. Im fairly certain most that ain't on here don't understand just how this may play out.


----------



## the HEED!

skip caray says......." Stay Away From Down Power Lines KIDs!"


----------



## FlyDawg72

Migmack said:


> I am being mocked and laughed at on Facebook. I am telling people to be prepared to be a week with out power.. and stock up on canned food an  water.



Ditto... Doesn't matter, my house is in good shape, and extended family in metro area all listened to me last week when DDD showed concern over this system.

Haters gonna Hate!


----------



## bml

From WxSouth via Facebook.

Thanks for all the new likes and monthly subscribers. Update is finished. What a storm this going to be. Just got done viewing latest models, at this point it only looks worse and worse..really about the same, but intricate details mean a lot. My snow map is at www.wxsouth.com
To answer some questions: As the low deepens, it pulls warmer air aloft along I-95, but at surface, staying 32 or less. The further inland you go west of 85 in VA, NC, SC and GA..more snow, because its cold enough aloft and surface. IN fact Charlotte, Greenville Spartanburg, Athens to Atlanta and Columbia are going to be dammed in at the surface tremendously, with temps around 24 to 27 most of this storm. Sleet problems in Atlanta to Columbia, but just south of there is dreaded freezing rain which will cause power lines to crash. For RDU to RIC, I think you have front end snow, go to sleet, then back to snow. High totals stretch from north GA mountains to western SC, NC, and much of interior VA with a foot plus those regions. Eastern TN 3" to start at Knoxville and ramps up quick toward NC border.
One other thing: THUNDERSNOW. Yes, it's possible and the more I look at the upper evolution, the more I think it will happen. The area that has a chance is northeast GA, western SC, western NC and southern VA as this system turns negative tilt tomorrow night rounding the bend of the Southern Apps. HIgh dynamics, strong UVV's, a closing off 5H feature in perfect proximity to the mountain chain, usually builds up enough of a charge in a dammed in atmosphere to set off discharge. It should be localized but those that get it, will experience snowfall rates over 2" per hour briefly.
Here's a loop of the GFS just out, which fits nicely with how this is going to evolve.


----------



## mammajamma

*Question for someone....*

...as you guys know, there are pages and pages of weather from DDD.  I can't even start combing through it again.  

Is my memory correct in that DDD mentioned something to the affect that if we didn't get anything on the ground with the first round, then we should really be worried about the hit from the second round?  It seems like I read that.  

Do you guys remember?  The ice maps seem to be supporting that statement.  People who are saying they had lots of snow today don't seem to be getting much more.

Please discuss!


----------



## Dutch

Gawjaboy said:


> freezing precip line will shift further Southeast?



I hope not.

Come on Sunday...its going to be near 70*


----------



## Lukikus2

jkhonea said:


> In the grand scheme of things, the ice storm warning would, in my mind, rank as more severe than the winter storm warning as there is much more damage associated with ice storms.  While snow is bad in the larger amounts, the ice is where the danger truly lies.
> 
> As far as the structures here not designed to withstand the possible ice and snow loads, I have to say you are largely correct.  I design houses for a living and while I take these loads into account, I will say the loads I take into account with my structures are not the same loads applied in the north.  If the storm is truly as bad as expected and causes widespread structural damage, I have a feeling my load and span charts will be changing in the near future to account for the additional load potential.



Sloped roofs will be fine. It's any flat roof's, ie. malls, skating rinks and other simular structures that are at risk for structural failure. I've seen it plenty of times.


----------



## Head East

Migmack said:


> Canned food and beer.



I went back.


----------



## snookdoctor

mammajamma said:


> ...as you guys know, there are pages and pages of weather from DDD.  I can't even start combing through it again.
> 
> Is my memory correct in that DDD mentioned something to the affect that if we didn't get anything on the ground with the first round, then we should really be worried about the hit from the second round?  It seems like I read that.
> 
> Do you guys remember?  The ice maps seem to be supporting that statement.  People who are saying they had lots of snow today don't seem to be getting much more.
> 
> Please discuss!



The first round doesn't matter. If you are in the forecast area for ice/snow, the second round is your worry, regardless what you got so far.


----------



## Barfolomew

I have plenty of food and drink, but the truck is loaded with fuel, a tow strap, extra cloths, water, chainsaw, shovel and some toilet paper if I run out of something.  I have a gas fireplace should I need an alternate heat source if the power goes out.  Only concern is bordem, at which case donuts at Walmart may be in order.

Bring it on!


----------



## blood on the ground

Barfolomew said:


> I have plenty of food and drink, but the truck is loaded with fuel, a tow strap, extra cloths, water, chainsaw, shovel and some toilet paper if I run out of something.  I have a gas fireplace should I need an alternate heat source if the power goes out.  Only concern is bordem, at which case donuts at Walmart may be in order.
> 
> Bring it on!



Yep, bring on the blizzard!!!


----------



## Timberdoodle

THANKS DDD.  I appreciate the sacrifice you make for all here (and beyond).


----------



## bucktail

Thanks ddd!!!


----------



## bsbaker30656

Just remember folks. Whether it's gonna be real bad or not, try to be prepared as possible. And don't forget about the animals both inside and out. We're stocking up water not only for us but our 5 inside dogs also. Some things you can do without, water isn't one of 'em.


----------



## DEERFU

I wish I had more time to keep up with these weather threads- they are far better than the tv goofs. Can I get a DDD app with alerts for the iphone?


----------



## Resica

Check out the earth wind map.


http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/surface/level/orthographic=-88.28,35.79,2048


----------



## Crickett

Some pics from earlier today. The snowflakes were huge!


----------



## Robbie101

bsbaker30656 said:


> Just remember folks. Whether it's gonna be real bad or not, try to be prepared as possible. And don't forget about the animals both inside and out. We're stocking up water not only for us but our 5 inside dogs also. Some things you can do without, water isn't one of 'em.



That's B. Gotta keep those furry friends warm and feed too. Were headed over to the bosses house. Thanks for the offer to hang out there if need be. Yall be safe.

Thanks DDD for all that you do sir. You've called this storm for well over a week. You've preached and we are listening. I pray for all those that are taking this storm lightly. 

One day DDD will be paid to do what he does. Him and Hugh have helped no telling how many people over the years. May have even saved a life or 5.


----------



## jbird1

this place sure has quieted down...the calm before the storm.


----------



## nickel back

DDD got a ??? for you,

what is this guy say here

What we are looking at is a water vapor image from the gulf of mexico. The biggest thing here is the area i highlighted with the yellow circle, this area i been monitoring for the last hour, because a low is trying to develop. Whats really important is how far south this low is developing, this wasnt suppose to happen until overnight off the Louisiana coast, instead its happening now off Brownsville, TX. This means the low is significantly south than originally forecasted. Also, notice the gulf moisture feeding back into texas as the piece of energy dives southeast out of the plains. Clear and evident that freezing rain/sleet/snow is going to develop sooner than expected with this system, with eastern TX and Lousiana seeing some totals from this. Also notice the red circled area, i highlighted this area because we can see where the southern energy is phasing with the northern energy that ran through the carolinas. This is all ahead of what the GFS/NAM indicated. Reason for this because they tried to indicate a weaker backing flow and less moisture. We can see that the gulf of mexico just opened, because the low is developing and the moisture feeding into texas. The only model that showed this was the GGEM 2-3days ago, and it was among the EURO/CMC to be the first to hammer VA with ridiculous amounts of snow. Reason why? Because it was indicating this would happen, what we are seeing in the Gulf. Since the low is developing further south in the Gulf, it will deepen quicker, becoming a stronger system as it tracks north, likely tracking eastward not west. So the westward shift theory would be erased, based on what we are seeing right now in the Gulf


----------



## Crickett

Resica said:


> Check out the earth wind map.
> 
> 
> http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/surface/level/orthographic=-88.28,35.79,2048



That is cool!


----------



## XJfire75

I don't like what I just read nickel. Haha


----------



## nickel back

XJfire75 said:


> I don't like what I just read nickel. Haha



....I have an idea but I would really like to hear DDD's thoughts on this.

is  this been in the cards along are is it something new that is developing


----------



## jimbo1187

Does that mean SEGA along the coast could be affected?


----------



## GA DAWG

jbird1 said:


> this place sure has quieted down...the calm before the storm.


I rode through silver city this eve. I think yall had a touch more snow than Matt  It'll get to cranking again here in a little bit.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

nickel back said:


> ....I have an idea but I would really like to hear DDD's thoughts on this.
> 
> is  this been in the cards along are is it something new that is developing



I hope that means more snow/sleet and less crippling ice for my area


----------



## PopPop

shakey gizzard said:


> Heading to visit my SIL in hospice in Johns creek right now. As long as temps are above freezing the roads between here and there will be fine. I'll be watchin the temp closely!



Bless your Heart, That is a rough row to hoe.


----------



## bucktail

Thanks ddd!!!


----------



## tcward

Triple D, do you have any training in the forecast telling business? Your predictions are uncanny and I am impressed. If you don't, our Gracious Lord has given you a real talent to cipher thru this computer stuff!! Kudos to you young man!!


----------



## smokey30725

I am on the edge of my seat waiting on the next report from DDD. Bring on the snow! Truck is gassed up and should get my jeep back tomorrow!


----------



## nickel back

jimbo1187 said:


> Does that mean SEGA along the coast could be affected?



 I'm no DDD by far that's why I posted it.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Nickel back could this mean the whole system will move south and east in its severity. People in North ga would probably be thankful. Looks like a curveball to the forecast is in the works, if your posting is on target.


----------



## nickel back

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> Nickel back could this mean the whole system will move south and east in its severity. People in North ga would probably be thankful. Looks like a curveball to the forecast is in the works, if your posting is on target.



well I only posted it to ask DDD if he could share a little insight on it. I'm not sure if it has been part of the game or something new that is coming around?


----------



## SGADawg

285 waiting patiently for DDD to share his wisdom!

I can't wait and I'm not even in the affected area.
It's like a train wreck, you know it's gonna be bad but you can't stop watching.

You folks be safe.  This thing will take some lives.


----------



## XJfire75

We'll given the wind directions and the massive amount of moisture still building in the gulf I could def see that happening. They keep creeping the lines south and saying better things for N Ga. We'll find out


----------



## DDD

Before I address NickleBack's question, I just want to take a moment to thank you all for ALL of the kind comments.  You guys make a great audience and I am glad you all have listened and spread the word about what this system is going to do.






nickel back said:


> DDD got a ??? for you,
> 
> what is this guy say here
> 
> What we are looking at is a water vapor image from the gulf of mexico. The biggest thing here is the area i highlighted with the yellow circle, this area i been monitoring for the last hour, because a low is trying to develop. Whats really important is how far south this low is developing, this wasnt suppose to happen until overnight off the Louisiana coast, instead its happening now off Brownsville, TX. This means the low is significantly south than originally forecasted. Also, notice the gulf moisture feeding back into texas as the piece of energy dives southeast out of the plains. Clear and evident that freezing rain/sleet/snow is going to develop sooner than expected with this system, with eastern TX and Lousiana seeing some totals from this. Also notice the red circled area, i highlighted this area because we can see where the southern energy is phasing with the northern energy that ran through the carolinas. This is all ahead of what the GFS/NAM indicated. Reason for this because they tried to indicate a weaker backing flow and less moisture. We can see that the gulf of mexico just opened, because the low is developing and the moisture feeding into texas. The only model that showed this was the GGEM 2-3days ago, and it was among the EURO/CMC to be the first to hammer VA with ridiculous amounts of snow. Reason why? Because it was indi cating this would happen, what we are seeing in the Gulf. Since the low is developing further south in the Gulf, it will deepen quicker, becoming a stronger system as it tracks north, likely tracking eastward not west. So the westward shift theory would be erased, based on what we are seeing right now in the Gulf




NB,

He is talking about the 2 pieces of energy phasing.  It is not exactly like 1993 but it is a once in 30 years event.  Only a few of the models showed this and I considered them "extreme" solutions. 


The deepening of the moisture that he is talking about is nothing more than the snow "bomb".  All the amounts you have seen posted by me, WSB, NWS, ect... they may be under done.  

Robert Gamble did a full write up tonight and talked about this very thing.  Robert painted a really ominous picture and it's really so bad its hard to get my mind around.  

The weight of the snow, the weight of the ice, the wind and the dynamic set up are just unreal.


----------



## Battlewagon

Question for Nicodemus.  If the damage is as wide spread as is feared, would it effect the power 30 or 40 miles from the actual damage?? We are in a borderline ice area per the present forecast.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

I've also read from some other outlets that all of the projected precipitation models are possibly under done. I believe DDD is on this one pretty good.


----------



## nickel back

DDD said:


> Before I address NickleBack's question, I just want to take a moment to thank you all for ALL of the kind comments.  You guys make a great audience and I am glad you all have listened and spread the word about what this system is going to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NB,
> 
> He is talking about the 2 pieces of energy phasing.  It is not exactly like 1993 but it is a once in 30 years event.  Only a few of the models showed this and I considered them "extreme" solutions.
> 
> 
> The deepening of the moisture that he is talking about is nothing more than the snow "bomb".  All the amounts you have seen posted by me, WSB, NWS, ect... they may be under done.
> 
> Robert Gamble did a full write up tonight and talked about this very thing.  Robert painted a really ominous picture and it's really so bad its hard to get my mind around.
> 
> The weight of the snow, the weight of the ice, the wind and the dynamic set up are just unreal.



thanks DDD, I was not far off from what I was telling my wife......Thanks for taking the time for all the updates DDD.....


----------



## bowandgun

I have been looking at this thread so much my eyes are like Bob Costas


----------



## Matt.M

DDD-  We need an updated snow map.  More snow, less ice!!  YEA!!!!

And thanks for all you do.


----------



## DDD

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> Nickel back could this mean the whole system will move south and east in its severity. People in North ga would probably be thankful. Looks like a curveball to the forecast is in the works, if your posting is on target.



Absolutely not!  

To me that guy is wishcasting the snow into Va.  Stay with me boys... don't go buying snake oil now.


----------



## jimbo1187

DDD said:


> Before I address NickleBack's question, I just want to take a moment to thank you all for ALL of the kind comments.  You guys make a great audience and I am glad you all have listened and spread the word about what this system is going to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NB,
> 
> He is talking about the 2 pieces of energy phasing.  It is not exactly like 1993 but it is a once in 30 years event.  Only a few of the models showed this and I considered them "extreme" solutions.
> 
> 
> The deepening of the moisture that he is talking about is nothing more than the snow "bomb".  All the amounts you have seen posted by me, WSB, NWS, ect... they may be under done.
> 
> Robert Gamble did a full write up tonight and talked about this very thing.  Robert painted a really ominous picture and it's really so bad its hard to get my mind around.
> 
> The weight of the snow, the weight of the ice, the wind and the dynamic set up are just unreal.



So, in laymans terms is SEGA still in the clear?


----------



## smokey30725

Bring the snow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bilgerat

temps are dropping, already 31.9 here in Buford/Flowery branch


----------



## DDD

Gonna post up some nuggets... ya'll hold the phone.


----------



## Cowdog07

Excellent!!


----------



## PeteNga

and NOW the viewing list will grow. lol


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

where is Miguel Cervantes in all this, did he pass the mantle on to DDD, or... (play diabolical music) is Miguel Cervantes and DDD one and the same...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

300 viewing.


----------



## PappyHoel




----------



## Keebs

Garcia Mitchler said:


> where is Miguel Cervantes in all this, did he pass the mantle on to DDD, or... (play diabolical music) is Miguel Cervantes and DDD one and the same...



No, Miguel has left the "premise" for now and he is more into the tornadic weather, now pipe down & listen for Triple D's message.....
I'm listening, DDD, let's hear this nugget you are dangling.........


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

I just looked at "one inch ice accumlations photos" on the internet....


----------



## MAC2

Garcia Mitchler said:


> where is Miguel Cervantes in all this, did he pass the mantle on to DDD, or... (play diabolical music) is Miguel Cervantes and DDD one and the same...



They are not the same person. MC is somewhere else.


----------



## Keebs

MAC2 said:


> They are not the same person. MC is somewhere else.



Are you too?


----------



## Snackdaddy66

Got the whole family on the edge of their seat waiting on the nuggets....


----------



## GTHunter007

deerhuntingdawg said:


> I just looked at "one inch ice accumlations photos" on the internet....



Now add 30 mph gusts!


----------



## MAC2

Keebs said:


> Are you too?



Mebbe


----------



## MAC2

317 viewing (163 members, 154 guests)


----------



## Matt.M

F-five. A. Lot.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

sooooo, what if we had an ice tornado?

(we'll prolly get in trubel and banished back to the drivler...)


----------



## jkhonea

Lukikus2 said:


> Sloped roofs will be fine. It's any flat roof's, ie. malls, skating rinks and other simular structures that are at risk for structural failure. I've seen it plenty of times.



Slope roofs "should" be fine.  They don't automatically shed weight.  Freezing rain and ice will build on a sloped roof, albeit with a slower rate than a flat or low pitch, but they will still build.  

A lot depends on the amounts and how long the loads stay on the roofs.


----------



## bdumont

Have an icy fog starting here in Newnan


----------



## Keebs

MAC2 said:


> Mebbe


 oh reallllyyyy...............


Garcia Mitchler said:


> sooooo, what if we had an ice tornado?
> 
> (we'll prolly get in trubel and banished back to the drivler...)



 ohreally?????????? hush!!


----------



## Bitteroot

Been foggy for hours in the valley.....


----------



## DDD

The RAP model says we will have snow at the state line in 3 hours.  

5 hours from now the snow will have spread into GA and taken over.  The Low pressure has went kaboom and is just sucking the moisture north.  As I look through the hours it is just more and more and more moisture.  The LPS is crawling and just blowing the moisture out of the gulf and over the top of us.  

Depending on the precip type and your location... snow is flying in copius amounts or the sleet and possible freezing rain is piling up in a bad way.  Given the classical overrunning CAD events, most would say its one raging freezing rain storm... let's hope it's not.

Now is the time to watch the radar.

One sort of crazy thing to watch for is convection or winter thunderstorms setting up along the coast.  They will rob moisture upstream and keep you from getting massive amounts of snow or ice depending on your location.

So here are my thoughts... 

1.  I'm not drawing up any more maps.  I made a call and I am going to let it stand and see where I line up.

2.  I am really worried that just south of Augusta over to Macon is going to get body slammed by mother nature.  Mike Tyson might even run in and hit the area too... Full grown oak and pine trees will up root from the weight of the ice and the wind pushing.  Power lines will be down, cars will slide off roads... it will be like a tornado hit.

3.  I am worried that people have not heeded the warnings or they are not prepared for what lies ahead.  I ran into countless people today who simply had no idea anything was even afoot or they had no idea how bad it would be and even then they did not believe it would come to pass.  Well... the time has come.

4.  Electricity.  Not only will people be with out power, but the linemen will be scrambling to restore the power.  They very well could restore power at noon tomorrow to someone and have to come back 6 hours later.  


In closing, the chase of this bad boy was awesome.  The EURO model was the absolute best for this storm.  It locked onto it early and never backed off.  The canadian did well with the phasing of the 2 pieces of energy and introducing an extreme solution.  It came to pass.  I said early on that all the players were there for a big, big event and amazingly they all get together and made it happen.

Thank you all again for following, PMing and recommending me to others.  It was my pleasure.  

As many of us like to hunt... the hunt is over... mother nature is about to pull the trigger.


----------



## tcward

NWS latest map....


----------



## jrmcc

338 viewing


----------



## GA DAWG

Im kinda ready. Let's.get this thing going. Thanks triple D. Great job!!!!!!!!


----------



## todd03blown

Thanks DDD! This has been fun!


----------



## the prospector

Thanks DDD for all the info....and Thank Mrs. DDD for letting you play.


----------



## beginnersluck

I've been ready. Just hope everyone stays safe and uses common sense during these times.


----------



## bobp1339

DDD, thanks for all you have done.  I have tried my best to warn the naysayers and I think I got thru to some of them.
I am hunkered down with water, food, heat and kids... Ready for the storm.
Again, thank you!


----------



## Trigabby

DDD said:


> As many of us like to hunt... the hunt is over... mother nature is about to pull the trigger.



Ummm...   This may become my first and only sigline...


----------



## mrs. hornet22

DRB1313 said:


> I see you just joined.  If you want to get good info from most of the tv folks, tune in after it is done and they will explain everything DDD has been telling us all along.  Take a few minutes and go back through this thread and the last weather thread and you will understand what I am saying… Welcome.



I have always said, the Atlanta weathermen are watching Triple D's thread on GON. Our thermometer bit the dust, so H22 is using his meat thermometer to check temps. You might be a redneck if..........


----------



## TBean95

*Avid lurkers first post!*

DDD....thank you so much!  I have been an avid lurker/guest since I bookmarked your page in 2010.  There will be so many people prepared because you provide this service.  God Bless you!


----------



## JonathanG2013

Thanks DDD for keeping us informed and making sure we are prepared. I have told co-workers and family about your winter storm info. You are the best.


----------



## GTHunter007

Is there anywhere else to follow DDD besides here on the threads??  

Thanks for the heads up DDD...my family members didn't even realize this was coming until I warned them.  Again...thanks!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Thanks DDD. We're hunkering down in T town!


----------



## Stonewall 2

jrmcclure said:


> 338 viewing



Does this really need to be posted? I know this post doesn't either but I'm tired of trying to follow this storm here and read thru pages of senseless posts to get to the meat.


----------



## carver

Thank you much sir


----------



## swamppirate

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I have always said, the Atlanta weathermen are watching Triple D's thread on GON. Our thermometer bit the dust, so H22 is using his meat thermometer to check temps. You might be a redneck if..........



Better than lickin a finger and stickin it outside!


----------



## kgo

DDD U R THE MAN  I was in the propane business not now ,thank the lord.


----------



## GoldDot40

I just hope and pray everybody is as prepared as they should be. There will be power outages....for some, it'll be a few days in the dark. Hope everybody keeps their cell phone on the charger as much as they can in case you need it.

Remember that wired phones for landlines sometimes will work even when there's no power.


----------



## Head East

DDD, you are the tip of the spear my friend.  Thanks for your insight.


----------



## topfuelgirl

He has spoken. Thank you DDD for all you do and keeping  us informed. You are the man!!!


----------



## Greene728

One good thing is maybe this will kill off a few of the insects like ticks, chiggers, and mosquitoes. I don't want it at all, but bring it on and let's get it over with and a step closer to spring!!!

Thanks again Triple D!!!


----------



## nickel back

DDD said:


> The RAP model says we will have snow at the state line in 3 hours.
> 
> 5 hours from now the snow will have spread into GA and taken over.  The Low pressure has went kaboom and is just sucking the moisture north.  As I look through the hours it is just more and more and more moisture.  The LPS is crawling and just blowing the moisture out of the gulf and over the top of us.
> 
> Depending on the precip type and your location... snow is flying in copius amounts or the sleet and possible freezing rain is piling up in a bad way.  Given the classical overrunning CAD events, most would say its one raging freezing rain storm... let's hope it's not.
> 
> Now is the time to watch the radar.
> 
> 2.  I am really worried that just south of Augusta over to Macon is going to get body slammed by mother nature.  Mike Tyson might even run in and hit the area too... Full grown oak and pine trees will up root from the weight of the ice and the wind pushing.  Power lines will be down, cars will slide off roads... it will be like a tornado hit.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all again for following, PMing and recommending me to others.  It was my pleasure.
> 
> As many of us like to hunt... the hunt is over... mother nature is about to pull the trigger.



DDD, my wife is not happy with you, you was supposed to change the freezing rain to snow......

thanks man for the heads up, glad you're part of the Woody's family......


----------



## Head East

Ha!  My wife said the same thing nickel!  I just want it to rain.  So far, that is all we have seen here.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Thanks DDD for all the time and hard work you have put into these storms over the past years.  It is greatly appreciated and helps warn the public plenty of time in advance.

Side note, who all is staying up all night to watch this historic storm unfold?  I know I will be getting no sleep!


----------



## Head East

She is lurking here now.  I got her hooked up to the DDD.


----------



## gunsaler111

Rockdale Buck said:


> Thanks DDD for all the time and hard work you have put into these storms over the past years.  It is greatly appreciated and helps warn the public plenty of time in advance.
> 
> Side note, who all is staying up all night to watch this historic storm unfold?  I know I will be getting know sleep!



Im parked at a truckstop in madison,waiting....I have a delivery in carrolton tommorrow,dont think im going to make it!


----------



## AM1

It's as if a maestro has concluded his symphony....


----------



## Corey

Dear Lord, keep us all safe during this storm. I pray 
the trees find a safe placs to land. Watch over the heros
that are going to be working hard to get us the power
we need to live. Watch over our kids as they go out
and play tomorrow. In your name I praise..Amen


----------



## nickel back

Stonewall 2 said:


> Does this really need to be posted? I know this post doesn't either but I'm tired of trying to follow this storm here and read thru pages of senseless posts to get to the meat.



see you're new here, well welcome to Woody's, good group of folks and as you can see with lots of good info with a little of bantering


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

nickel back said:


> see you're new here, well welcome to Woody's, good group of folks and as you can see with lots of good info with a little of bantering



What NB said. Welcome to the boards. This is par for the course, if you want immediate wx info you'll have to go to the dedicated wx channels. Its all family here, not always serious (as you can see I got in trubel anyway  )


----------



## Throwback

Its raining really hard in troup county and headed east.  

T


----------



## PappyHoel

If I saw the weather graphic on channel 2 correctly, Dawsonville gets 12+ inches


----------



## K80

Corey said:


> Dear Lord, keep us all safe during this storm. I pray
> the trees find a safe placs to land. Watch over the heros
> that are going to be working hard to get us the power
> we need to live. Watch over our kids as they go out
> and play tomorrow. In your name I praise..Amen



Amen!


----------



## Head East

NB, It is a pretty neat place to hang out.   I was just looking at the radar and re-read some of DDD's posts.  This is gonna be mind numbing if all comes to pass. Be safe y'all.


----------



## DDD

Let's play Q and A for a bit. I'll do my best to answer what I can. 

I am not answering IMBY questions.


----------



## grizzlyblake

PappyHoel said:


> If I saw the weather graphic on channel 2 correctly, Dawsonville gets 12+ inches




Yeah I just watched Nitz's update with the newest model runs and it looks like NE Cherokee to Gainesville to Blairsville is going to get hammered with snow.


----------



## DDD

Let's play Q and A for a bit. I'll do my best to answer what I can. 

I am not answering IMBY questions.


----------



## Keebs

Corey said:


> Dear Lord, keep us all safe during this storm. I pray
> the trees find a safe placs to land. Watch over the heros
> that are going to be working hard to get us the power
> we need to live. Watch over our kids as they go out
> and play tomorrow. In your name I praise..Amen


 AMEN!!!!!!!!1


nickel back said:


> see you're new here, well welcome to Woody's, good group of folks and as you can see with lots of good info with a little of bantering


 That's right!


Garcia Mitchler said:


> What NB said. Welcome to the boards. This is par for the course, if you want immediate wx info you'll have to go to the dedicated wx channels. Its all family here, not always serious (as you can see I got in trubel anyway  )


 yep!
THANK YOU DDD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## panfried0419

Holie Molie North Jackson County is suppose to get an additional 9"????? We got 3" @lready!


----------



## bobp1339

DDD How did you get into forecasting and studying weather models?


----------



## Battlewagon

Where is the dang free cat??


----------



## nickel back

DDD said:


> Let's play Q and A for a bit. I'll do my best to answer what I can.
> 
> I am not answering IMBY questions.



what if the 850mb comes farther south?


----------



## Crickett

Stonewall 2 said:


> Does this really need to be posted? I know this post doesn't either but I'm tired of trying to follow this storm here and read thru pages of senseless posts to get to the meat.



IMO.....yes! When this thread is locked down later & if someone wants to reference back to it next winter they will know how many folks were tuned in to read DDD's predictions of this major event!!



Corey said:


> Dear Lord, keep us all safe during this storm. I pray
> the trees find a safe placs to land. Watch over the heros
> that are going to be working hard to get us the power
> we need to live. Watch over our kids as they go out
> and play tomorrow. In your name I praise..Amen


 Amen!


----------



## blood on the ground

DDD said:


> Let's play Q and A for a bit. I'll do my best to answer what I can.
> 
> I am not answering IMBY questions.



If you were wanting to start learning how to read the models and track weather where would you suggest someone to start?  And would a storm spotter class be beneficial for a novice weather nerd?


----------



## Matt.M

DDD said:


> Let's play Q and A for a bit. I'll do my best to answer what I can.
> 
> I am not answering IMBY questions.



What would need to happen to move the snow further south, say Atlanta?  

Oh, and did you get your generator hooked up?

Ready for what is about to unfold.


----------



## PappyHoel

grizzlyblake said:


> Yeah I just watched Nitz's update with the newest model runs and it looks like NE Cherokee to Gainesville to Blairsville is going to get hammered with snow.



Good, I'm glad someone else saw that.  I'm still in shock.  I haven't seen snow like that since 1993 in Athens, ga.


----------



## yelper43

Awesome prediction DDD. I believe you seen this outcome at least 9 days ago. Im ready thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ButcherTony

rain starting in covington


----------



## 25.06

DDD said:


> Let's play Q and A for a bit. I'll do my best to answer what I can.
> 
> I am not answering IMBY questions.



Is there any way the cold could be thick enough for it to be sleet and not freezing rain?


----------



## texwilliams

Can someone post Brad Nitz's new snow map?


----------



## bml

DDD said:


> Let's play Q and A for a bit. I'll do my best to answer what I can.
> 
> I am not answering IMBY questions.



1. I know I've asked this before, but that was yesterday, I think.  How is the cold progressing, and is it as deep as you were thinking 24 hours ago? 

2. When do you think this thing will peak as far as winter precip in any form goes, and do you think the 2+ inches per hour snowfall rates will be a reality?


----------



## DDD

bobp1339 said:


> DDD How did you get into forecasting and studying weather models?



Great question.  

Ever since middle school I have had  fascination with extreme weather.  From tornadoes to winter weather... I fell in love with it.

I have interviewed Glenn Burns and Ken Cook both times I had a paper due for school.

Winter weather is so rare and extreme, I think that is why I love it.

There used to be  weather  board called peach state weather.  It was a message board like this one and I spent a lot of time just reading before I signed up and started posting.  That taught me a lot and I have studied up on a ton of the maps and how to read them.  Couple that with me living here all my life, I think it makes a big difference to be familiar with the actual area you are forecating.


----------



## Greene728

DDD,
Do you think this spring may be violent in the way of storms/tornados? Reason I ask is I distinctly remember winter of 2010\11 being very cold then storms were very violent come spring. Like April 27th 2011 and so forth. ???


----------



## Head East

NWS just buzzed in with an emergency alert on the tv.


----------



## DDD

25.06 said:


> Is there any way the cold could be thick enough for it to be sleet and not freezing rain?



Absolutely!  

I really think if you are in a sleet storm tomorrow... be HAPPY because if that warm layer was taller you would be dealing with ice.


----------



## Cowdog07

DDD, thanks, this has been an exciting chase.  Everyone be safe out there.


----------



## Stonewall 2

Garcia Mitchler said:


> What NB said. Welcome to the boards. This is par for the course, if you want immediate wx info you'll have to go to the dedicated wx channels. Its all family here, not always serious (as you can see I got in trubel anyway  )



Didn't mean to come off as the newbie with no enjoyment of the banter because I wouldn't be here if I didn't , been lurking for awhile.  Just don't understand the need to post how many are viewing when everyone sees it at the bottom of the thread and this is serious for a lot of viewers. Didn't mean to ruffle any feathers drinks on me what'll ya have!


----------



## the HEED!

somebody answer me this, Im worried about our pines, 6 to 7 year planting ranging 10 ft or better. Family land in Hancock, just north of sparta. It looks to get nailed with a horrible ice storm, will our trees still be standing when it thaws? This is terrible.


----------



## DDD

bml said:


> 1. I know I've asked this before, but that was yesterday, I think.  How is the cold progressing, and is it as deep as you were thinking 24 hours ago?   The winds are starting to blow out of the SE.  Looking back up the hill at the cold air, its going to come one down tonight and tomorrow.
> 
> 2. When do you think this thing will peak as far as winter precip in any form goes, and do you think the 2+ inches per hour snowfall rates will be a reality?



This thing will peak about 2PM tomorrow.  

Many models are showing a deformation band  setting up as the LPS exits off the East coast it raps some serious precip around the comma head and those snow rates will be high and it will be dumping snow out.


----------



## jkhonea

Looks like we're running right on the line here in Snellville.

DDD, thanks so much for all the work you've done on this.  We've prepped as much as we could and I honestly say we wouldn't have done have as much had it not been for reading your threads.  I'm praying there is enough shift that we lean towards heavier snow and less ice.  I'm worried for my inlaws as they're in Greensboro and are sitting basically at ice ground zero according to the maps.  I honestly think they would have done better coming up here tonight at this point.


----------



## 25.06

DDD said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> I really think if you are in a sleet storm tomorrow... be HAPPY because if that warm layer was taller you would be dealing with ice.



I'll pray for sleet or snow and hopefully we want have as much freezing rain as predicted.


----------



## nickel back

nickel back said:


> what if the 850mb comes farther south?



just asking cause I read on Wxsouth that the 850 low is coming in very far south

 The track of the 850 low is very far south on RAP...per wxsouth


----------



## jcountry

Will dynamic cooling be a factor with this one?

(This is a temp drop caused by lower air pressure.)  

Is pressure gonna drop that much around the center of the low?


----------



## shakey gizzard

I'm guessin DP had the night off!


----------



## gacowboy

Do you think we could possibly have any Thunder-snow like we did in '93?
Thanks DDD for keeping us informed !!!


----------



## DDD

Alright guys... I'm out.  I will be on tomorrow as long as I have power and internet.  Yall be safe.


----------



## bobp1339

Y'all be safe. Wish everyone the best!! DDD, thanks for all of the info!! You are the best!


----------



## the HEED!

the HEED! said:


> somebody answer me this, Im worried about our pines, 6 to 7 year planting ranging 10 ft or better. Family land in Hancock, just north of sparta. It looks to get nailed with a horrible ice storm, will our trees still be standing when it thaws? This is terrible.



Id say in 150 years that this land has been in our family it has never seen the ice like what is coming!?! Will our investment get destroyed tonight/tomorrow?


----------



## DDD

nickel back said:


> just asking cause I read on Wxsouth that the 850 low is coming in very far south
> 
> The track of the 850 low is very far south on RAP...per wxsouth




It is farther south, however it will not make it go east or west more... it is digging and as it digs it throws moisture on top of us.


----------



## Wade Chandler

Is that band of thunderstorms coming from the Gulf and setting up over Louisiana strong enough to rob the system of moisture?


----------



## DDD

gacowboy said:


> Do you think we could possibly have any Thunder-snow like we did in '93?
> Thanks DDD for keeping us informed !!!



Yes.  People will hear thunder snow tomorrow.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Thanks DDD!!!!!


----------



## PappyHoel

Brad Nitz just showed his new snow fall totals, 12"+ for Dawson cty.  Wow!


----------



## jsullivan03

DDD said:


> Alright guys... I'm out.  I will be on tomorrow as long as I have power and internet.  Yall be safe.



NOOOOOO!!!  Good night sir!  Thank you!!!  Now its time to sit back and watch what you have said for the past several days.  Thank you for your knowledge once again.


----------



## Crickett

Crickett said:


> IMO.....yes! When this thread is locked down later & if someone wants to reference back to it next winter they will know how many folks were tuned in to read DDD's predictions of this major event!!





Stonewall 2 said:


> Didn't mean to come off as the newbie with no enjoyment of the banter because I wouldn't be here if I didn't , been lurking for awhile.  Just don't understand the need to post how many are viewing when everyone sees it at the bottom of the thread and this is serious for a lot of viewers. Didn't mean to ruffle any feathers drinks on me what'll ya have!



See my post above! 

Think of it as a stamp of sorts! Later when all this over with & someone wants to read back it will only show 1 viewing! They won't have a clue as to how many were actually viewing at the time all of this was taking place unless someone posts the # of viewers!


----------



## todd03blown

What does DDD stand for or reference?


----------



## DDD

Wade Chandler said:


> Is that band of thunderstorms coming from the Gulf and setting up over Louisiana strong enough to rob the system of moisture?



Wade, hey bud!

I don't see it if it is.   Usually it stays right on the coast and you can see it.  I don't see it.  The heavy stuff is just moving north.


----------



## topfuelgirl

Goodnight DDD, thank you again for your time, and your passion for helping others!!!!


----------



## DDD

todd03blown said:


> What does DDD stand for or reference?



Dacula Deer Dropper


----------



## todd03blown

DDD said:


> Dacula Deer Dropper



Nice! Again, many thanks!


----------



## Paint Brush

the HEED! said:


> somebody answer me this, Im worried about our pines, 6 to 7 year planting ranging 10 ft or better. Family land in Hancock, just north of sparta. It looks to get nailed with a horrible ice storm, will our trees still be standing when it thaws? This is terrible.



 I started to answer a post earlier when some one mentioned their hunting land. Ice over a 1/4 of an inch is devastating on a pine plantation. With yours being that young the prospects aren't good...DDD posted a few back if one inch is on then grown oaks will up root YIKES a pine dosent stand a chance. When you look at how many square miles that this storm will effect the damage is simply mind boggling.


----------



## Tag-a-long

Stonewall 2 said:


> Didn't mean to come off as the newbie with no enjoyment of the banter because I wouldn't be here if I didn't , been lurking for awhile.  Just don't understand the need to post how many are viewing when everyone sees it at the bottom of the thread and this is serious for a lot of viewers. Didn't mean to ruffle any feathers drinks on me what'll ya have!



FWIW Stonewall, I'm a long time driveler and I agreed with you.   Maybe I'm a little too close to the line of fire, but I just have no patience for that sort of thing in this thread. I don't want to have to wade through all that stuff to get to what Mark has to say, especially if I am trying to check in during the day when I really ought to focused on other things.


----------



## SGADawg

Heed, I'll try your question.  Young trees with short needles (I'm guessing they are Loblolly or some other short leafed variety) will probably be ok for the most part.  They will lose some limbs and some will break off but most will probably be ok.  Now they will look like death for a year or 2 until they straighten back up and grow some.  That's my opinion, YMMV.


----------



## Greene728

Night to you sir! Probably won't see you guys for a few days. No power = no Woody's Campfire....


----------



## Paint Brush

REMINDER everyone take tons of pictures when this is over without pictures no one will believe it .


----------



## deerbandit

Can someone post the snowfall amounts Brad Nitz posted on TV? I missed that. Thank you


----------



## RinggoldGa

PappyHoel said:


> Good, I'm glad someone else saw that.  I'm still in shock.  I haven't seen snow like that since 1993 in Athens, ga.



My frosh year at UGA.  I have a pic of me in front of presidents office enjoying a beer in the snow!


----------



## SGADawg

WALB-TV in Albany just put up a map with the ice line all the way down the Ocmulgee River on the Telfair-Coffee County line.  I'm sure it will be light but that's way further south than we thought earlier, if it gets here. 

Just a heads-up for you So. Ga. peeps.


----------



## Head East

Mercy...up to 1-1/2 inches of ice predicted here now!   I am thankful there are no big trees around the house.  I am praying for those of you who do.


----------



## grizzlyblake

deerbandit said:


> Can someone post the snowfall amounts Brad Nitz posted on TV? I missed that. Thank you



I missed the latest one that Pappy is talking about but if it was on the live TV broadcast it was just up on the screen while he was talking. I don't think they posted it on the site yet.


----------



## bml

Thanks DDD!!


----------



## jsullivan03

Tag-a-long said:


> FWIW Stonewall, I'm a long time driveler and I agreed with you.   Maybe I'm a little too close to the line of fire, but I just have no patience for that sort of thing in this thread. I don't want to have to wade through all that stuff to get to what Mark has to say, especially if I am trying to check in during the day when I really ought to focused on other things.



Tag, quit driveling in the weather thread!!!


----------



## Steven Farr

DDD, with the latest runs, do you see any chance for significant ice accumulation on a line from Habersham to Whitfield county?


----------



## Ricky

Steven Farr said:


> DDD, with the latest runs, do you see any chance for significant ice accumulation on a line from Habersham to Whitfield county?



He exited ,a few posts ago,pal


----------



## deerbandit

grizzlyblake said:


> I missed the latest one that Pappy is talking about but if it was on the live TV broadcast it was just up on the screen while he was talking. I don't think they posted it on the site yet.



I googled Brad Nitz snowfall amount and clicked on his twitter and it is on there.


----------



## jsullivan03

Steven Farr said:


> DDD, with the latest runs, do you see any chance for significant ice accumulation on a line from Habersham to Whitfield county?


----------



## Crickett

Brad Nitz maps


----------



## shakey gizzard

For those of you who want totals, go to post #1.


----------



## PopPop

Rain and Snow mix in West Carroll County.


----------



## DRB1313

shakey gizzard said:


> for those of you who want totals, go to post #1.



bingo!


----------



## ButcherTony

shakey gizzard said:


> For those of you who want totals, go to post #1.



wow


----------



## Foxmeister

We received about 3 or 4" of snow in White County today, but most of it's gone now.  Just waiting for the second phase to start now.


----------



## Beenthere&donethat

Sleet in Holly Springs...


----------



## jcountry

Crickett said:


> Brad Nitz maps



These are much more extensive than what 5 was showing.


----------



## Crickett

jcountry said:


> These are much more extensive than what 5 was showing.



That's what was posted on his twitter page! Honestly I don't follow any of the local mets anymore since we don't have tv & I can follow DDD on here.


----------



## doenightmare

Light rain just went to sleet in Roswell.


----------



## jcountry

Crickett said:


> That's what was posted on his twitter page! Honestly I don't follow any of the local mets anymore since we don't have tv & I can follow DDD on here.



I tend to think that this storm will be pretty extensive.  It sure has a lot of moisture to work with.   

Looks like a real bugger.


----------



## JigNchunk

jcountry said:


> These are much more extensive than what 5 was showing.



They keep switching between 3 different maps on WSB. One shows Canton getting 1-3" another shows 3.2" and the other shows 7". They have it all covered.


----------



## Hornet22

Sleet has started at da Cafe'356. 11:40 pm


----------



## jonkayak

JigNchunk said:


> They keep switching between 3 different maps on WSB. One shows Canton getting 1-3" another shows 3.2" and the other shows 7". They have it all covered.



That's so no mater what happens they can say they got it right. I think it's a trick Kirt Melish the embellisher taught them.


----------



## JigNchunk

Greene728 said:


> DDD,
> Do you think this spring may be violent in the way of storms/tornados? Reason I ask is I distinctly remember winter of 2010\11 being very cold then storms were very violent come spring. Like April 27th 2011 and so forth. ???



I have been saying since early January that we will have a ton of severe storms this spring. It seems to cycle about every 3 years and the storms are always more severe after a cold winter. We will have a major hail storm in the Atlanta area on or before the first week of March ( I really think the last week of February).


----------



## JigNchunk

the HEED! said:


> Id say in 150 years that this land has been in our family it has never seen the ice like what is coming!?! Will our investment get destroyed tonight/tomorrow?



Unfortunately 1/2" of Ice will destroy pines that young. We had a 1/2" in Warren county 6 or 7 years ago and it destroyed most plantations of pines that were less than 15 years old especially tracts that had been thinned for the first time in recent years. Our pines are now 25 years old and I am very scared of what this is going to do to them as we are right in the bulls eye for 3/4-1" of ice.


----------



## Tgill1790

Glen Burns just said that their models are showing a system that could come in Friday night and bring an additional 3-5"... On Friday!


----------



## jwahoo50

Sleet in Jefferson, Hoschton, Braston area starting now.


----------



## doenightmare

1-3 additional inches now being predicted for Fri night. What is this - Russia?


----------



## Tgill1790

Let's hope this wedge digs deep and this phasing really happens.. Sleeting in Milton pretty good


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Tag-a-long said:


> FWIW Stonewall, I'm a long time driveler and I agreed with you.   Maybe I'm a little too close to the line of fire, but I just have no patience for that sort of thing in this thread. I don't want to have to wade through all that stuff to get to what Mark has to say, especially if I am trying to check in during the day when I really ought to focused on other things.




Then why don't you try going to D3's profile and pull up his post, that way you can bypass everybody elses opinion/comments/thoughts etc ???


----------



## Turkeypaw

The NWS forecast has been updated for my area. Now expecting 10 to 14 inches of snow and a trace of ice. Northeast winds 10 to 20 with gusts up to 30. 

This includes Hart, Rabun, Habersham, Stephens and Franklin counties in Georgia.


There is an 80% chance that I will have a tree fall through my house before the day is over.


----------



## Turkeypaw

This includes a few counties in Georgia, map from Fox Carolina News in Greenville, SC.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

jsullivan03 said:


> DRIVEL!!









Just trying to help ya'll cut to the chase . .


----------



## DDD

I am at 31.4.  More rain than anything... I was hoping we would start as snow... I thought with soundings from the models we would start off as snow.  Not sure what that means, but I am hoping we turn over to snow soon...

I hate freezing rain.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

34 here, drizzle getting a lil heavier in the chalk mines of Washington county . .


----------



## elfiii

Freezing rain in Chamblee. The trees are starting to reflect the street lights. I guess power will be gone by morning.


----------



## DDD

elfiii said:


> Freezing rain in Chamblee. The trees are starting to reflect the street lights. I guess power will be gone by morning.



You got a thermometer down there?  I would be interested to know you temp now and about 4 hours from now.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

33 and rain, Henry County


----------



## elfiii

DDD said:


> You got a thermometer down there?  I would be interested to know you temp now and about 4 hours from now.



Rock solid 31 right now. I'm going to sack out for a few. I'll post the am temp when I get back up. *If* I have power. My neighborhood is basically climax forest with power lines running through it.


----------



## BIG HUNT

It has been snowing in royston franklin county since 1:00am. It is sticking really good.


----------



## TBean95

Ice beginning to form on my grill on the back deck.  Rain with sleet mixed in and 34 degrees in the New Hope area of Paulding County.  I am really praying we move more toward snow soon.  I do not like ice.  

DDD - any thoughts on the local mets forecast for more snow on Friday?


----------



## georgiadawgs44

33.7 in Stockbridge, steady light rain falling. No ice in trees or anywhere else so far. Fingers crossed it doesn't get as bad as is forecast!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Feeling like when I was a kid and Mom sent me to my room to wait for Dad to get home to give me a spanking here! lol


----------



## DDD

TBean95 said:


> Ice beginning to form on my grill on the back deck.  Rain with sleet mixed in and 34 degrees in the New Hope area of Paulding County.  I am really praying we move more toward snow soon.  I do not like ice.
> 
> DDD - any thoughts on the local mets forecast for more snow on Friday?



personally I am not sure where that is coming from.  

There is a deformation band that sets up on THURSDAY.  Maybe that was a mislabeling?


----------



## georgiadawgs44

DDD said:


> personally I am not sure where that is coming from.
> 
> There is a deformation band that sets up on THURSDAY.  Maybe that was a mislabeling?



Channel 2 was forecasting an additional 3 inches for Friday night.


----------



## DDD

Right now I am concerned that the ice storm warning might need to be moved northward.  Not going to commit to that just yet, but I expected it to be colder at the upper levels to be giving us more snow that is falling right now.  

Athens should be snow by what I saw and its freezing rain there and no snow.  Yikes.


----------



## Seth carter

Its 34 here


----------



## 23LS1

DDD I don't post often but just want to say thanks. I don't like to bet money but there were a bunch of people at work that were saying nothing is going to happen. I was willing to put money on it thanks to reading your post. With the confidence I was showing a day or two ago no one would take me up on the bets.  I would have split the profit with ya  Thanks again.


----------



## STONEWALL0628

23LS1 said:


> DDD I don't post often but just want to say thanks.



This^

Thank you!


----------



## adavis

*Hiram conditions*

@2:51 rain/ freezing rain and 34.1 degrees. Temp has fallen 1.3 degrees since I woke up about an hour ago.


----------



## Seth carter

Well I'm up watching the weather


----------



## DDD

georgiadawgs44 said:


> Channel 2 was forecasting an additional 3 inches for Friday night.



Sorry, I think you looked at the t.v. wrong or they gave the wrong day on the graphic.

I am watching 2 now and they are showing it all over by Thursday.

This event will be over by 9AM THURSDAY.


----------



## Eddy M.

Cobb county near Lassiter High School- 32-  light misting rain light coat of ice in everything - B-pressure 30.09-steady wind


----------



## the HEED!

been up watching Justified on DVR from last night, cold rain here...but a slow simmering pot of chili to stay warm


----------



## 3ringer

35.2 with a steady rain in Jackson .


----------



## JonathanG2013

It is 32 and sleeting in Canton now. Hope it changes to snow soon. Do not want freezing rain and sleet.


----------



## Seth carter

DDD said:


> Sorry, I think you looked at the t.v. wrong or they gave the wrong day on the graphic.
> 
> I am watching 2 now and they are showing it all over by Thursday.
> 
> This event will be over by 9AM THURSDAY.



I hope so I don't like ice


----------



## klfutrelle

Freezing rain in Athens. 31 degrees.


----------



## DDD

Wind is really starting to blow...  sign that the colder temps are on the way.


----------



## swamppirate

30.7 in Augusta..


----------



## Eddy M.

looking at the USA radar - looks like stuff is about to hit us BIG time     http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/full_loop.php


----------



## the HEED!

DDD whats happening, tons of moisture, cold rain, 33 here on the porch in Kennesaw


----------



## the HEED!

DDD said:


> Wind is really starting to blow...  sign that the colder temps are on the way.



noticed it come up after 1130, it was dead still at 11 PM


----------



## swamppirate

I notice on GPC map...few outages in Macon area...


----------



## the HEED!

cant sleep, every 25 year storm, gotta watch it start


----------



## saltysamurai

Midtown ATL is barely drizzling.  Wind's blowing pretty good (15 w/ 20mph gusts) and according to the GATech weather station, it's 32.4deg.

I really wouldn't mind if atl remains an oasis amidst the ice because being stuck in my apt with no power would be HORRENDOUS.

C'mon, heat island!


----------



## DDD

I am super skeptical of the snow totals now and really worried about freezing rain... 

Good grief.  If this ends up being a mainly ice event... oh good grief.


----------



## the HEED!

DDD said:


> I am super skeptical of the snow totals now and really worried about freezing rain...
> 
> Good grief.  If this ends up being a mainly ice event... oh good grief.



oh man dont say that, snow please, oh please


----------



## swamppirate

Now 32.7


----------



## swamppirate

Wind out of ENE at 4 mph


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

32° here in Athens westside by the mall, nasty sleety rain, roads are just wet.

BTW, the mall parking lot is full of power trucks staging for tomorrow, I suppose.

I just left a buddies house and a truck he hadn't moved in a while was starting to ice over.


----------



## saltysamurai

DDD said:


> I am super skeptical of the snow totals now and really worried about freezing rain...
> 
> Good grief.  If this ends up being a mainly ice event... oh good grief.


So it's just a matter of temps cooperating, right?

Cause the moisture is certainly coming in.

Are there any recent models that might indicate what the air masses are gonna do for the next 12 hours?


----------



## zedex

We got about 4-6 inches {depending where in town one resides} last week. Temps have stayed around 0 or below. I posted a picture of the snow at my place. 

 Yesterday morning, we got another 2-3 inches. What a mess !!

 To add to it, the snow turned to rain then slushy rain/snow. It froze again last night. The soaked roads turned to ice roads. 

 Since turning to rain, all snow is now gone. It is forecasted we will have rain 24 hours a day for the next week. Non-stop rain. Temps are around 40 right now.

 Sometimes the cold goes straight to the bone- this is one of those times.


----------



## Dingo8YoBaby

First flakes in Ringgold at 330. So are snow or ice our only two options here? Any chance it will change to just cold rain?


----------



## JonathanG2013

Dingo8YoBaby said:


> First flakes in Ringgold at 330. So are snow or ice our only two options here? Any chance it will change to just cold rain?



It will be freezing rain if you get rain. Your area should be mostly snow today though.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Finally hit 32 in Henry County, freezing rain should start soon for the next 15 hours.  Im expecting not to have power by 12


----------



## BIG HUNT

It is now sleeting in royston,franklin county and a lot of it.


----------



## the HEED!

32 at NW Kennesaw/Acworth line. Freezing rain coating up now, small flurries mixed in.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Wsb just updated their ice map, has me getting an inch! This is about to be crazy


----------



## DDD

I have gone over to all sleet for the most part... hope it stays that way... dont want the freezing rain.


----------



## Dingo8YoBaby

Ice pellets in Ringgold at 4. Good luck everyone, and sincere thanks DDD. I was able to thoroughly prep bc of your forecast.


----------



## the HEED!

DDD, whats she doing, shouldnt snow be dumping on north GA right now?


----------



## malak05

Here in Rockmart it's been a cold rain but it's really getting close to frozen stuff and that wind has kicked up bringing it in fingers crossed it's snow not the other stuff


----------



## leemckinney

Ice pellets coming down steady in Gainesville/Cumming.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

This is about to be BAD for my area. Oh and my winds are whipping


----------



## malak05

Light Freezing rain here in Rockmart you can see a thin layer on power lines and exposed surfaces


----------



## Brenda61979

Freezing rain in cumming ga, cars r white and frozen! And it's starting to get really windy.


----------



## sbfowler

Heavy sleet and 28.8 here in Snellville at 5:30am. Ice coating the deck furniture.


----------



## the HEED!

rain/freezing rain in Kennesaw 32, snow?


----------



## the HEED!

wow, rapid change. heavy sleet breaking out, wind gusting, oh no, Kennesaw


----------



## deerhunter75

Moderate freezing rain.....  My truck has a coating of ice covering it already here in Hampton.


----------



## racedude45

Here in Augusta it is raining but then icing up, steps and deck are a sheet of ice. This may get ugly before it is over, everyone be safe and watch out for the Linemen that will be trying to restore the power.


----------



## GThunter5

Trees freezing in sandy springs


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Was 33° here and pouring rain,  now 34° with pouring rain. I believe the models missed it for this area. I've seen this happen a billion times, that thermometer will stay at 33° and won't budge all day.


----------



## kmckinnie

N.Fla, tally area its about 51 & rain.


----------



## Goddard

30 degrees and a hard steady sleet in Canton.   Thank you again DDD.  Since last WEDNESDAY as soon as his feet hit the floor my 11 year old son has asked, "what does Triple D say now, mama"?  We are well prepared thanks to you!


----------



## Paint Brush

Here north of Cleveland the temp is down to 26.6 and a steady snow. The wind is gusting I am guessing 5 to 10.Its not the big flakes we had yesterday but its on every thing this morning. Its not showing up on radar but K Minton just said its below the radar at least for now no freezing rain here.


----------



## GO-DAWGS

35 and light rain in Macon. Thanks DDD


----------



## lectrikman

28.0 degrees here just a few miles north of downtown Hartwell. Snowing, breezy. Almost one inch on the ground, including the road.

Thanks DDD for keeping us informed and updated.


----------



## marathon

6:15 32 degrees and sleeting with light snow mixing with it here in Dalton near the mall.


----------



## PappyHoel

Looks like the snow totals won't hold true.


----------



## the HEED!

PappyHoel said:


> Looks like the snow totals won't hold true.



there calling for 3-6 north suburbs, 7 inches northeast, 12 inches possible extreme NE. Are you watching the news?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Freezing rain and sleet in the Augusta metro area..


----------



## PappyHoel

the HEED! said:


> there calling for 3-6 north suburbs, 7 inches northeast, 12 inches possible extreme NE. Are you watching the news?



I am but my nowcast is saying this is going to be all sleet or freezing rain.


----------



## the HEED!

PappyHoel said:


> I am but my nowcast is saying this is going to be all sleet or freezing rain.



better hope not


----------



## WickedKwik

31.1 and sleeting hard in Powder Springs, Ga. Snow(on radar) appears to be filling in from the northeast.


----------



## marknga

33 and pouring rain in Warner Robins.


----------



## jbird1

Gone over to all snow in N Forsyth


----------



## 25.06

31 degrees and rain with ice on the trees and porch


----------



## iwantthegold

Powers out in sandy springs.


----------



## malak05

I'm all for snow sweeping in but wishful thinking lots of sleet


----------



## Geeman

Turkey killer! Looks like you may get your wish! They said carroll gona get 5inches of snow and .25 inch of ice. Hope you are happy now.


----------



## Corey

33 in Newnan all rain so far.


----------



## mammajamma

Good morning all. At 6:00am we had freezing rain. Now it's a mix of sleet and rain.  I'm in Douglasville.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Straight snow here outside of Cleveland...... about 3 inches so far.


----------



## JD

When I got up at 5:30 here in Buford it was all sleet. Now getting a little snow mixing in.


----------



## the HEED!

man, i just killed a pan of cinnamon rolls with icing while watching the sleet pile up through the glass door. Its been sleeting heavily here for 45 minutes, windy as heck, 31 at 6:4o AM in Kennesaw.


----------



## malak05

Fox 5 and WSB are really bumping up snow totals for the wraparound snow this afternoon... for example Fox 5 now calling for 4-8 inches of snow in my area when they had been calling for just 2 inches

Same from WSB was 2" not showing 7-8"


----------



## ryork

Was freezing rain this AM around 5:00 when I first looked outside. Porch and trees already had a good glaze going. Now appears to be all sleet and coming down hard here in Bremen. Hopefully it stays more on the sleet side of the equation.


----------



## droptine06

Heavy sleet for last 2 hours in Canton.


----------



## the HEED!

malak05 said:


> Fox 5 and WSB are really bumping up snow totals for the wraparound snow this afternoon... for example Fox 5 now calling for 4-8 inches of snow in my area when they had been calling for just 2 inches




yea I think west of metro is gonna get whacked too, its coming


----------



## Paint Brush

Georgia power just posted 9,000 out of power already. I hope everyone prepared for not having power, especially if they have little one,s or elderly in the house.


----------



## GO-DAWGS

Starting to get a mix here in Macon - Temp at 33


----------



## Geeman

Icing up here in southern carroll county! Freezing rain !


----------



## nickel back

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> Was 33° here and pouring rain,  now 34° with pouring rain. I believe the models missed it for this area. I've seen this happen a billion times, that thermometer will stay at 33° and won't budge all day.



might be a good miss, if you can stay 33, that means no freezing rain or ice


----------



## the HEED!

J Feldman say atlantic moisture will wrap it back on its self and bring more snow to west GA early thursday moving back across north central suburbs, yippeeeeee


----------



## Palmetto

32* and a small dusting here in Tiger Town


----------



## bcleveland

29 and snow in Hartwell. Been coming down for a few hours now


----------



## Dustin Pate

32.2 in North Heard county and raining big time.


----------



## malak05

the HEED! said:


> J Feldman say atlantic moisture will wrap it back on its self and bring more snow to west GA early thursday moving back across north central suburbs, yippeeeeee



Yeap this is going to a crazy next 30 hours or so


----------



## grizzlyblake

32 and sleet mixed with some snow in Ball Ground. Everything is white, especially the road out in front of my house. Nobody is going anywhere now.


----------



## JD

Well, we just got the first call from one of the disaster companies we work with a tree on a house in Roswell. Looks like our crews are going to be busy.


----------



## RinggoldGa

32 snow and sleet mix in Chattanooga.


----------



## bluemarlin

At this point, I'm guessing the North only won because the South got an inch of snow and had no idea what to do with themselves


----------



## Swampslayr

33 Raining with sleet mix here in Cedartown.


----------



## elfiii

29.9 in Chamblee. It's all sleet now. Ice is forming up good on the power lines. Just heard a big limb come down close by. Here we go.


----------



## Walker44

Lake Lanier --- Sleeted for about an hour    Now 28 degrees all snow  about 1/2 inch on the ground


----------



## 25.06

The tree limbs are starting to sag, ice is everywhere.


----------



## deerhunter09

I'm in Flowery Branch and we've got a sheet of ice covered in snow. It's coming down good now.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Looks like an ice ring in Thomson this morning. Sleet and freezing rain.


----------



## DDD

The change over is going to start soon for folks... eventually it will transition from a raging sleet storm to snow.

For you folks getting the raging sleet storm like myself, be happy, be very very happy that its not freezing rain.


----------



## JonathanG2013

I do not see how it will snow tonight at all. The radar looks as if all the moisture will be out of Ga by this afternoon.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

DDD said:


> The change over is going to start soon for folks... eventually it will transition from a raging sleet storm to snow.
> 
> For you folks getting the raging sleet storm like myself, be happy, be very very happy that its not freezing rain.



What about middle ga..


----------



## ryork

> The change over is going to start soon for folks... eventually it will transition from a raging sleet storm to snow.
> 
> For you folks getting the raging sleet storm like myself, be happy, be very very happy that its not freezing rain.



I hope you're right brother!  Our sleet just went back to freezing rain.  Pine trees are sagging, don't like it!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Unlike us in the CSRA


----------



## malak05

JonathanG2013 said:


> I do not see how it will snow tonight at all. The radar looks as if all the moisture will be out of Ga by this afternoon.



As this system moves thru the Gulf up there the coast line a huge swath of wraparound moisture will be dragged through Georgia later tonight/tomorrow morning. This kind of deformation band usually brings heavy snowfall rates


----------



## David C.

It just changed from sleet to snow here in South Forsyth county. If the power doesn't go out, we will have it made.


----------



## beginnersluck

About 3 inches here in Toccoa at the Banks/Stephens line. Flakes are small and feel mixed.


----------



## bsanders

Mostly sleet here in Lexington but some of the guys come from Wilkes county and said it was rain half way to here then they meet the sleet.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Unlike us in the CSRA



Tree limbs are sagging good now.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Rain and or sleet in chatsworth


----------



## Mountainbuck

Radar showing snow


----------



## nickel back

25.06 said:


> The tree limbs are starting to sag, ice is everywhere.



glad work was called off, it just got to 32 here with heavy heavy cold rain.....


----------



## nickel back

Thomaston right now

Temperature  32.1 °F 
Relative Humidity  97.1 % 
Dew Point Temperature  31.4 °F 
Wet Bulb Temperature  31.8 °F


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

My yard


----------



## 25.06

30 degrees on my front porch, rain with sleet starting to mix in now. Needs to change to all sleet or it's going to get ugly here real soon.


----------



## Laneybird

DDD, the google earth link on page 11, to me shows the center of the low pressure is just off the coast of the panhandle of west Fl. 

I ask you...is that what I'm seeing?  The influx of the winds being pulled from the Atlantic is incredible!


----------



## droptine06

Got right at an inch of sleet in Canton, switched over to snow in the last 15mins or so. Very little freezing rain thank goodness.


----------



## DDD

JonathanG2013 said:


> I do not see how it will snow tonight at all. The radar looks as if all the moisture will be out of Ga by this afternoon.



Its going to pinwheel.  Check out this website

http://models.weatherbell.com/news/hrrr_current_se.gif


----------



## nickel back

BARNESVILLE right  now

Temperature  29.9 °F 
Relative Humidity  96.3 % 
Dew Point Temperature  29.0 °F 
Wet Bulb Temperature  29.5 °F


----------



## DDD

Laneybird said:


> DDD, the google earth link on page 11, to me shows the center of the low pressure is just off the coast of the panhandle of west Fl.
> 
> I ask you...is that what I'm seeing?  The influx of the winds being pulled from the Atlantic is incredible!



The center of the Low is actually on the Mississippi coast right now.


----------



## alligood729

Just gave you a plug on my fbook page DDD.....amazingly accurate in your predictions. Started with freezing rain here in Social Circle, heavy sleet now. I hope the ice line goes a little further south, not to wish grief on someone else, but I'd rather see more snow than ice.....thanks for your efforts!


----------



## nickel back

DDD said:


> Its going to pinwheel.  Check out this website
> 
> http://models.weatherbell.com/news/hrrr_current_se.gif



good link...thanks


----------



## malak05

DDD said:


> Its going to pinwheel.  Check out this website
> 
> http://models.weatherbell.com/news/hrrr_current_se.gif



Ohh boy ohh boy Mini Cyclone!!! that would be what they are referencing when it comes to increased snow totals all the way in the west of stage!!!


----------



## shakey gizzard

I'm not like'n these winds!


----------



## 25.06

The wind is starting to blow pretty good. With all the ice on trees it is a matter of time before the power goes out.


----------



## JonathanG2013

All snow now in Canton.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

My front yard trees so far


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter

We finally switched to all snow in the Sutallee area....Thank You Lord! We don't want anymore ice! Let it snow!!!!


----------



## Laneybird

DDD said:


> The center of the Low is actually on the Mississippi coast right now.




OK...That link doesn't really show state lines, so that was a guess. I'm just amazed at the winds coming out of what looks like Canada, down into the lower Atlantic and right into us, to get to the center.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Checked outside and it is sleeting so thats better than pure freezing rain!


----------



## bowandgun

snowing hard in jasper, over thin layer of ice.


----------



## Toyo8696

In Gainesville I am at about 2 1/2 inches of pure snow. It is snowing like a banshee. Temps are dropping steady in the last 7 hours. Currently 27.1 Going to give my heated rain gauge a work out today. 
I am kinda of a weather nerd myself. I love inclement weather!


----------



## bml

Sleeting like crazy here in Walnut Grove, and has been for several hours.


----------



## nickel back

Spalding right now

Temperature  30.4 °F 
Relative Humidity  97.4 % 
Dew Point Temperature  29.8 °F 
Wet Bulb Temperature  30.2 °F


----------



## deerbandit

Sleeting good in Paulding County


----------



## Mountainbuck

Chatsworth ga 34 and sleet a few snow flakes


----------



## keithsto

This sleet storm is about the craziest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## sd1611

Nothing but snow up here in Cornelia. I have about 4 or 5 inches in my yard and about an inch on the roads. Its still coming down and the wind is whipping pretty good. This round has smaller flakes and it seems to be dryer than yesterday's stuff.


----------



## bml

From WxSouth on FB.

Dangerous Storm is beginning. No changes from previous thinking. The overnight model runs were about the same, but the European Model went up on snow totals in western Virginia , western Carolinas, eastern TN, northern Ga....showing widespread 10-18" snow amounts.


----------



## Toyo8696

Gainesville/Lake Lanier

Temperature 27.0 °F 
Wind Chill 18 °F
Relative Humidity 95.1 % 
Dew Point Temperature 26.2 °F 
Wet Bulb Temperature 28.9 °F

Pushing 3"s of snow. One thing I noticed is I have ice under the snow.


----------



## Corey

In newnan, I would call it a freezing mist. Crazy looking, trees
are already drooping. Peachtree City im hearing is already without
power.


----------



## Nicodemus

34 with heavy rain here in Lee County.

Linemen and crews have a rough time ahead. Stay safe...


----------



## jbird1

Whiteout conditions in N Forsyth...with the wind it seems blizzard-ish.


----------



## malak05

Corey said:


> In newnan, I would call it a freezing mist. Crazy looking, trees
> are already drooping. Peachtree City im hearing is already without
> power.



I'm trying to imagine what tomorrow will look like here with .25 on trees by end of day and then 4-8 inches of snow possible???


----------



## waddler

Bogart changed to straight sleet just now. Small amount of ice on trees. Hoping for sleet and snow only. 28 degrees.


----------



## rospaw

After about an hour and half of nothing it just started again to sleet/snow here in Ellijay. 31.2 deg and no wind.


----------



## PappyHoel

Switched over to all snow here in North Forsyth cty/Dawsonville around 6am.  We have about 2" on the ground now and it's snowing strong.  Wind is blowing good.  They revised our area to 7"+ snow.


----------



## PeteNga

In Conyers, had rain all throughout the night, woke up at 4am was still rain. Woke up at 7am was a light sleet and gave a good dusting on the ground. Pine trees all around the house are sagging good and already hearing some cracking and popping. Limbs have already fallen. As of now 8am the sleet and rain have ceased.


----------



## Mountainbuck

When the cold air comes around the east side off the mountains does that keep the west side warmer ?


----------



## Atlsooner

Anybody got their Valentines Day gift for their sweetie yet?    

Hope they will still deliver flowers Friday.


----------



## Jake Allen

Southeast Paulding County; mostly freezing/ misty rain.
Ice is starting to load up on the pines.
Not looking good.


----------



## marknga

We are open at Mid State RV Center in Byron... come on out and look at new and used RV's. Pouring down rain, temp hovering at 32 degrees. Should be a busy day.


----------



## grizzlyblake

Pure snow here in Ball Ground now, and accumulating FAST. As soon as I take a picture and get it up to photobucket and look back outside I have to take another one!


----------



## Paymaster

Couple of observations here:
Want thank DDD for what he has done and continues to do. This is a serious situation we have going on and we will never know how many lives DDD may have saved. If we had just listened to the talking heads on TV, I for one would not have been prepared. Thank you sir from the depths of my heart, because I have passed this info to folks that never would have known about this in time, because they are not members here. You are a hero to dozens of non-Woodys folk now.

31 and freezing rain here in Ephesus. The cars and trees are starting to get coated.


----------



## jbird1

PappyHoel said:


> Switched over to all snow here in North Forsyth cty/Dawsonville around 6am.  We have about 2" on the ground now and it's snowing strong.  Wind is blowing good.  They revised our area to 7"+ snow.



I'm with you then..seems like there is as much blowing around as there is actually falling.  I have no safe areas around the house as its in every nook and cranny coming in the front door and the back.


----------



## panfried0419

6" and counting in North Jackson County! So far keeping up with previous models posted by DDD!


----------



## GA DAWG

I left. I tried to go to go to work. Had to pry my truckppl
 doors open. From a layer of ice under this snow. Could not make it out of driveway in 2 wheel. Put in 4 wheel. Pulled out to rd and turned er loose one time. Made it to store. Could not stop. I thought. This is crazy. Came back home and call bossman. I feel sure I maybe could get there. Probably not back home this eve though. Yall be careful today.


----------



## beginnersluck

jbird1 said:


> I'm with you then..seems like there is as much blowing around as there is actually falling.  I have no safe areas around the house as its in every nook and cranny coming in the front door and the back.



Consider that "insulation" 

Snow is blowing around hard now and still a fine snow. It's coming down hard


----------



## 3ringer

My digital thermometer in Jackson reads 33.3    I am thinking it may be a degree or two off because everything is icing over. I have the thermometer transmitter on the porch. It may not be getting an accurate reading  .


----------



## Nicodemus

Battlewagon said:


> Question for Nicodemus.  If the damage is as wide spread as is feared, would it effect the power 30 or 40 miles from the actual damage?? We are in a borderline ice area per the present forecast.





It all depends on where the transmission lines that feed the substation are located. The way this storm is looking, transmission lines will be pulled down too, with massive outages. For those with underground service, you`re not safe either because overhead distribution lines feed them, just as transmission lines feed substations.

Ice storms are a nightmare to work because you can get a line cleared up and hot again, only to watch it go out again as more limbs fall on them, or more ice builds up on them. To me, there was more fatigue with an ice storm than any hurricane or tornado I ever worked. I know the frustration and anger many of you will go through as you wait for power to get back on, but bear with the folks out there putting their lives on the line to get you back energized. They really are doing the best they can, under some of the most difficult conditions. 

Remember what I said about downed lines in my first post in this thread. They are extremely deadly. Again, stay safe, and be patient.


----------



## Toyo8696

PappyHoel said:


> Switched over to all snow here in North Forsyth cty/Dawsonville around 6am.  We have about 2" on the ground now and it's snowing strong.  Wind is blowing good.  They revised our area to 7"+ snow.



You and I are in the same boat. I feel we will end up with a lot more than what they are calling for if it does this all day.


----------



## nickel back

looking at the radar it looks to be moving pretty fast??


----------



## PopPop

Northwest Carroll County, freezing rain and it is loading up the trees and that is bad.


----------



## Dustin Pate

32 when I left North Heard headed south to work about 15 minutes ago. Ice forming on trees pretty heavy up near Carroll line. All rain as I got closer to Franklin.


Friends on Facebook in Carrollton reporting power going out and lots of popping outside.


----------



## lagrangedave

Just rain in Lagrange too. They keep saying freezing rain coming. Hope not.


----------



## Trigabby

the HEED! said:


> somebody answer me this, Im worried about our pines, 6 to 7 year planting ranging 10 ft or better. Family land in Hancock, just north of sparta. It looks to get nailed with a horrible ice storm, will our trees still be standing when it thaws? This is terrible.



I am so very worried about the same thing... My 6 year old investement may turn into a huge pile of outdoor firewood....     The only bright side is if it were to happen, I could reconfigure and add new food plots.

Another bad thing is just two weekends ago, I got done planting 120 Sawtooths, swamp chestnuts and persimmons.. And only half of them are tubed...


----------



## Casey81

Just stuck my head out the door and it switched from snow to sleet and a little rain here on the between Lawrenceville and Buford. Hope it switches back to snow quick. There is a little ice and I would love for it to stay that way. Thanks again Mark for keeping everyone informed on this. Keep safe everyone.


----------



## 25.06

The phone and internet went out for a few minutes


----------



## PappyHoel

Fresh pictures of the coop and backyard.  I'm estimating 3" after being in it and it's still coming down strong.


----------



## 3ringer

Atlsooner said:


> Anybody got their Valentines Day gift for their sweetie yet?
> 
> Hope they will still deliver flowers Friday.



I went ahead and gave my honey her flowers early. I didn't want to take a chance on her not being at work Friday. Also I heard that florist may not receive their shipments of flowers. If the roads are still bad , flower delivery will be slow.


----------



## malak05

I know one thing that wind will cut right through you Brrr....


----------



## Head East

Pine bows are starting to fall here.  Trees are iced. Sleet is coming down now.


----------



## keithsto

Winter Weather Thread VI fast approaching!


----------



## bowandgun

blizzard conditions in Jasper, I am glad it is not ice.  2-3 inches already


----------



## nickel back

must be some breaks in the freezing rain cause it has stopped here Thomaston, nothing coming down.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Anyone in nwga seeing any snow ?


----------



## Wade Chandler

Radar is backfilling nicely through Alabama, Mississippi, and even back into Louisiana.  This is truly amazing.  I was still doubting it would be an all day affair when I saw the radar breaking up back in Alabama.  Looks like the models are on track with this.  What an incredible storm.  Very thankful to be in an all snow area!


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Im in a sleet storm. Probably already have recieved .1 of freezing rain


----------



## Battlewagon

Nicodemus, thank you for the reply. Glad I prepped for the last one and still have lots of genny gas and wood.


----------



## Casey81

3ringer said:


> Also I heard that florist may not receive their shipments of flowers.



Most of the wholesalers had the flowers Tuesday. Not sure if they got them out to shops or shops got them picked up. My sister is a florist she picked up her order yesterday. I would have been up the creek if not, she would have been too. No flowers for my woman and my sis has a wedding Saturday she has to have the flowers done for.


----------



## marathon

Mountainbuck said:


> Anyone in nwga seeing any snow ?



Yep, I'm near the mall in Dalton and it's coming down pretty good now. Dime sized flakes, already 'bout 2 inches on the ground.


----------



## RebelCowboySnB

Mountainbuck said:


> Anyone in nwga seeing any snow ?



As far north an west as Ga gets in Ga an all I see is freezing rain.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Jim Cantore confirmed what I told my wife. So far majority Sleet on the I-20 corridor which is a good thing!!


----------



## GO-DAWGS

We are below freezing in N. Macon now. Anyone have a thought on how far south the ice accumulation will be? It looks like Macon is right on that edge. Thanks


----------



## toyota4x4h

Seems we are a few degrees off here in chatsworth. Snowing plenty but don't seem to be laying. My outside thermo reads 30 also don't get it?


----------



## PappyHoel

Snowing sideways here now.  The radar doesn't look filled in towards Alabama.  Is it possible this will taper off early?


----------



## panfried0419

PappyHoel said:


> Snowing sideways here now.  The radar doesn't look filled in towards Alabama.  Is it possible this will taper off early?



Nope. Moisture is coming from the Gulf


----------



## Matt.M

DDD - any thoughts on this map?

OMG.


----------



## Etoncathunter

In Eton, we have what looks like a slight layer of sleet on the ground with some small snow flakes starting to fall as of 08:30.


----------



## bilgerat

PappyHoel said:


> Snowing sideways here now.  The radar doesn't look filled in towards Alabama.  Is it possible this will taper off early?



it is gonna fill back in and get worse later today


----------



## Fletch_W

Matt M.,

I'll take a crack at it. That model is accurate, but it assumes all precipitation falls as snow. Because alot of it will fall as sleet or freezing rain, actual snow totals will be much lower. It's the "Snow Equivalent" map.


----------



## huntindawg

Matt.M said:


> DDD - any thoughts on this map?
> 
> OMG.
> 
> View attachment 775453



I ain't DDD but I can tell you that it won't happen...those snow cover maps don't pick up on the other types of precip robbing the moisture from the snow totals, so if you get an inch of sleet like we have right now in Athens, that map is gonna be nowhere close to correct.


----------



## DDD

PappyHoel said:


> Snowing sideways here now.  The radar doesn't look filled in towards Alabama.  Is it possible this will taper off early?



It is going to lull for a bit but it will reload.  Give it time.


----------



## Head East

Ice started,  sleeting now.


----------



## Cowdog07

Blizzard conditions now, 
eastern Jackson county.


----------



## Paint Brush

Matt.M said:


> DDD - any thoughts on this map?
> 
> OMG.
> 
> View attachment 775453



 That map represents all the moisture falling as snow.


----------



## DDD

Matt.M said:


> DDD - any thoughts on this map?
> 
> OMG.
> 
> View attachment 775453



No way.

The problem the models have is telling sleet from snow.  I expected to have 3" of snow IMBY by now and I have 0.  I do however have one nice 1/2" coating of sleet.  That is where my 3-4" of snow went.


----------



## topfuelgirl

Freezing rain with snow flurries in Yorkville.


----------



## fredw

Combination of sleet and freezing rain in northern Putnam County (about half way between Greensboro and Eatonton).  Ground is pretty much covered in sleet.  Ice is forming on tree limbs.


----------



## bml

So far all sleet here. I haven't noticed any Ice accumulations on trees here in Walnut Grove. This is MUCH better than where I was afraid we would be at 9AM today. Ya know, sleet kinda stinks in its own way, but I will take it over downed power lines any day!!! I know we are a LONG way from being out of the woods yet, but I am glad to still have power!


----------



## elfiii

Mix of sleet and freezing rain here in Chamblee now. Where's that snow?


----------



## Toddcosper

3 solid inches and heavy wet snow in SW banks county


----------



## PappyHoel

elfiii said:


> Mix of sleet and freezing rain here in Chamblee now. Where's that snow?



It's 40 miles north of you, wow.  This is amazing to watch.  We have snow drifts starting now.


----------



## waddler

Went to go out back storm door. Snow blocked it because of mat in front of door.Finally got it free and removed mat and snow. Never gave a thot that I couldn't get out of a door. Storm door check regularly now.


----------



## Head East

My daughter in Elberton says 3-4 inches of snow.  She said there was none at 5:30 this morning.


----------



## Etoncathunter

Got about 1 inch with light snow falling in Eton now.


----------



## Paymaster

Not too bad yet but it is just starting.


----------



## panfried0419

DDD said:


> No way.
> 
> The problem the models have is telling sleet from snow.  I expected to have 3" of snow IMBY by now and I have 0.  I do however have one nice 1/2" coating of sleet.  That is where my 3-4" of snow went.



I just left Handy Ace in Dacula. They got a good bit of snow there. Got 6 on the deck in Pendergrass/Jefferson area


----------



## RebelCowboySnB

Looks like just rain up here but people are figuring out there is more than just rain on the highways...

I-24 at the TN border.


----------



## Keebs

nickel back said:


> looking at the radar it looks to be moving pretty fast??


Are ya'll's schools open?


----------



## jbird1

DDD said:


> No way.
> 
> The problem the models have is telling sleet from snow.  I expected to have 3" of snow IMBY by now and I have 0.  I do however have one nice 1/2" coating of sleet.  That is where my 3-4" of snow went.



Hopefully that will the base for 4-5" later today/tonight.


----------



## panfried0419

14" tall UGA statue


----------



## 25.06

Rain is getting heavy again. It's getting very ugly, needs to change to sleet/snow soon!


----------



## Head East

It may be open, but there is no one there...


----------



## topfuelgirl

Heard a boom, went outside tree broken half way up leaning on another tree. If it falls one way highway 101 will be blocked. Falls the other way then possibly on the house or land in front of the porch.


----------



## grizzlyblake

For now the precip has stopped in Ball Ground.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

My front yard now in Thomson. Still sleeting hard


----------



## PappyHoel

Power outages are starting, everyone be safe.


----------



## Foxmeister

Here in White County I have about 4" of pure snow.  It's coming down pretty good, but it's a very fine snow.


----------



## GA DAWG

It ain't doing nothing in north Forsyth co now. Really we have no ice. Just the little bit from first thing this am. Trees don't seem to have a thing on them. Wind musta blew it off.


----------



## JD

Radar shows we should be getting sleet but it has stopped here in Buford.


----------



## nickel back

25.06 said:


> Rain is getting heavy again. It's getting very ugly, needs to change to sleet/snow soon!



think we are out of luck on the sleet and snow....

its raining so hard here(Thomaston) at 31 degrees that its not able to freeze on contact......

not sure what to think......


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Semi bust?? We'll see


----------



## shakey gizzard

GA DAWG said:


> It ain't doing nothing in north Forsyth co now. Really we have no ice. Just the little bit from first thing this am. Trees don't seem to have a thing on them. Wind musta blew it off.



The "calm" before the storm! Got 4"imby!


----------



## bluemarlin

GPC Outage Map

http://outagemap.georgiapower.com/external/m.html


----------



## Mountainbuck

DDD I know you don't do imby but what are the chances for this temps dropping the northern part of the state ? It seems all the cold air is south of here. We sleet rain mix but outside temp is 35


----------



## GThunter5

Eerily calm in sandy springs


----------



## PappyHoel

GA DAWG said:


> It ain't doing nothing in north Forsyth co now. Really we have no ice. Just the little bit from first thing this am. Trees don't seem to have a thing on them. Wind musta blew it off.



Same here, its all but quit.  The radar out west looks empty too.  DDD says more.


----------



## keithsto

Man. Parents got a call that my grandmother was unresponsive for a bit in the nursing home and has been transported to Rockdale Medical. They live on Morgan/Walton line and I am in Monroe. No idea what to do.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

See not much of anything on radar out west.  Over folks??? Dunno.  Storm 2 weeks ago seemed much more impressive


----------



## Jeff Phillips

shakey gizzard said:


> The "calm" before the storm! Got 4"imby!



We have about 1 1/2" between Matt and Silver City. In a gap in the snow right now...


----------



## mammajamma

After an hour break, the freezing rain/sleet mix has started again in Douglasville.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

keithsto said:


> Man. Parents got a call that my grandmother was unresponsive for a bit in the nursing home and has been transported to Rockdale Medical. They live on Morgan/Walton line and I am in Monroe. No idea what to do.



I live in monroe to.. just drove to the store.. roads are bad but driveable... take it slow


----------



## Milkman

keithsto said:


> Man. Parents got a call that my grandmother was unresponsive for a bit in the nursing home and has been transported to Rockdale Medical. They live on Morgan/Walton line and I am in Monroe. No idea what to do.



Sorry to hear this.  There isnt much you can do at this point even if you were there.  If she is at the hospital she is getting the care she needs regardless of is family is there.

If family tried to get there and wrecked wouldnt it make a bad situation even worse? I am in Walton as well and dont like the looks of my subdivision street.


----------



## Brenda61979

The storm is no where near to being done. Just like DDD said it is in lull right now. It's the calm before the storm!


----------



## GA DAWG

PappyHoel said:


> Same here, its all but quit.  The radar out west looks empty too.  DDD says more.


Im thinking we gonna get more. Been lucky so far. With none of that freezing rain. I been watching TV and heck hot lanta ain't got crap compared to up here. Grass ain't even white there much. The second wave of this second wave is gonna be worse I guess.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

kiethsto, prayers sent. We have an uncle in Cumming in hospice and some of my cousins are stranded there for the duration. Do you have family with her already?


----------



## Lktmtndawg

We're at 7" at the moment.  Had a guest in the backyard checking things out. Turns out there were 4 bedded down in that thicket.


----------



## wfodave

Light rain freezing on contact down here in Peachtree City; everything is covered in ice.


----------



## panfried0419

Mountainbuck said:


> DDD I know you don't do imby but what are the chances for this temps dropping the northern part of the state ? It seems all the cold air is south of here. We sleet rain mix but outside temp is 35



How far north? It's 28 here in North Jackson County


----------



## jbird1

Gone back to sleet here in N Forsyth...gonna be a wintry precip sandwich I guess.  A layer of sleet, to snow and back to sleet, and more snow later I suppose.


----------



## Mountainbuck

I live ten min from tenn. Line


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

All sleet now in Augusta metro.  Jim cantor says freezing rain is coming back.


----------



## JimC

What it looks like 9:44 Am here in Henry co/Stockbridge. Notice the last pic I moved both vehicles across the rd where no trees can get them. I have some really big ____ Pines way too close to the house at this point I can't do anything about them but I can save the truck and car. 
Thank you very very much DDD for your Passion.


----------



## mountainpass

Lktmtndawg  can you resize that pic please?


----------



## bml

mountainpass said:


> Lktmtndawg  can you resize that pic please?



And rotate it please, it will save a few hundred folks some cricks in their neck.


----------



## Lktmtndawg

mountainpass said:


> Lktmtndawg  can you resize that pic please?



I'll try to figure out how. Sorry bout that.


----------



## grizzlyblake

Chandley just pulled WAY back for snow totals in the Cherokee county area.


----------



## keithsto

turkeyhunter835 said:


> I live in monroe to.. just drove to the store.. roads are bad but driveable... take it slow



I could probably make it but don't want to risk it unless absolutely necessary. 



Milkman said:


> Sorry to hear this.  There isnt much you can do at this point even if you were there.  If she is at the hospital she is getting the care she needs regardless of is family is there.
> 
> If family tried to get there and wrecked wouldnt it make a bad situation even worse? I am in Walton as well and dont like the looks of my subdivision street.



My road is covered with sleet but not frozen yet. 



Garcia Mitchler said:


> kiethsto, prayers sent. We have an uncle in Cumming in hospice and some of my cousins are stranded there for the duration. Do you have family with her already?



No family with her at the moment.  We live the closest. One aunt/uncle in Newnan, one aunt in Athens, and one aunt/uncle in Decatur.


Thanks all for the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> think we are out of luck on the sleet and snow....
> 
> its raining so hard here(Thomaston) at 31 degrees that its not able to freeze on contact......
> 
> not sure what to think......



Stay safe buddy. Hope you have some luck.


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> Stay safe buddy. Hope you have some luck.



thanks man, hope all this freezing rain just goes away.

you and your family stay safe and warm....


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Snowfall forecast missed it by a lot up here in the far north.  I barely have an inch out of the 12" predicted.  Wraparound may bring more, but it's hard to see it now.


----------



## Head East

Elberton


----------



## Head East

First power burp here.


----------



## jonkayak

keithsto said:


> Man. Parents got a call that my grandmother was unresponsive for a bit in the nursing home and has been transported to Rockdale Medical. They live on Morgan/Walton line and I am in Monroe. No idea what to do.



I'm on hwy 82 1 mile north of the barrow county line the roads are doable at the moment. Its covered with about 2" of sleet/snow mix but it seems to get icier the further south you go.


----------



## mountainpass

> Pickens SO
> about an hour ago
> 
> Hwy 515 near Hwy 108


----------



## nickel back

Thomaston right now

Temperature  31.6 °F 
Relative Humidity  96.2 % 
Dew Point Temperature  30.6 °F 
Wet Bulb Temperature  31.2 °F


----------



## Walker44

Lake Lanier ---- Windy , nothing falling from the sky for about the last hour


----------



## Head East

My daughter sent me this.  NG in Elberton last night, staging.


----------



## 80yota

Power is out in the powers crossroads area, heard coweta line. Big pine down across the lines, power crews are already on it. Trees are starting to get ice on em, roads still ok. Brother in law said power is out in mountville, troup county. DDD thanks to you my family knew about this DAYS before the tv people said how bad it would be, and thanks to you my family is safe and prepared. I appreciate your work. Also thanks to the linemen and their families for the sacrifices they make in times like this so total strangers can have light and heat. God bless you all. I remember my daddy leaving us to go work hurricane hugo, to this day he still talks about the gratitude the people showed them, making coffee and hot food on their grills for the line crews. your sacrifices are appreciated. Stay safe and stay warm.


----------



## mewabbithunter

Looks like it switched to freezing rain here in the Banks County area.


----------



## nickel back

RAP 18 hour. Closed upper low north Alabama....per Wxsouth


----------



## Garcia Mitchler

3" plus of snow, started getting sleet now


----------



## carver

keithsto said:


> I could probably make it but don't want to risk it unless absolutely necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> My road is covered with sleet but not frozen yet.
> 
> 
> 
> No family with her at the moment.  We live the closest. One aunt/uncle in Newnan, one aunt in Athens, and one aunt/uncle in Decatur.
> 
> 
> Thanks all for the thoughts and prayers.



prayers sent


----------



## deerbandit

nickel back said:


> RAP 18 hour. Closed upper low north Alabama....per Wxsouth



What does that mean?


----------



## PappyHoel

nickel back said:


> RAP 18 hour. Closed upper low north Alabama....per Wxsouth



Huh?


----------



## oops1

Well said.. 80yota.. And ditto.


----------



## gunsaler111

Lots of slush in madison


----------



## nickel back

deerbandit said:


> What does that mean?





PappyHoel said:


> Huh?



was hoping that someone here could help out.....DDD??


----------



## PappyHoel

nickel back said:


> was hoping that someone here could help out.....DDD??



Looks to me like the snow levels have been adjusted lower.  They are only saying 1" now for dawsonville, it was up to 7".  Its pretty much stopped snowing here.  I dont see how the rest is going to happen.


----------



## FlyDawg72

Southwest corner of Forsyth County catching some pretty gusty winds… I would guess between 20-25 mph in bursts. Maybe 2 inches of snow IMBY from last night and this morning. It has been sleeting since daylight creeped up, light at first, with it getting heavier like right now. Coming down like CRAZY and laying about a 1/4" crust on the snow … SO FAR. Roads are covered white with no traffic except the neighbor kids on a 4 wheeler.


----------



## jcountry

I always like Matt East's videos when things get ugly.

http://mattheweast.blogspot.com/

He does a great job of explaining charts and models.


----------



## jbird1

I'm in the "it's a long way from over" camp


----------



## weagle

Power has been out for about 2 hours in our small neighborhood in Sandy Springs.  Thanks to DDD and the rest of you I went yesterday to my Cabin and brought home the generator and heaters.  

Spitting Sleet and a little rain right now 10:20 am


----------



## jcountry

jbird1 said:


> I'm in the "it's a long way from over" camp



You are definitely right!

Once the winds kick in, this thing will go full throttle on us. 

(And there is a lot more precip to go, also)


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Yea this storm is no where near over


----------



## RinggoldGa

*Big wet flakes in Chattanooga*

Got about an inch up here in Chattanooga.  10 miles south in Ringgold they have 2-3 inches.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Winds are to gust up 40Mph this afternoon.


----------



## GA DAWG

jbird1 said:


> I'm in the "it's a long way from over" camp


Now Im thinking its over. Somebody is seeing something to lower these snow totals. Right? Heck I don't know. I do know its showing stuff here on radar and its not doing nothing.


----------



## UBER-DIESEL

SSSHHHHH...... Listen..... Do you hear that???? I think I hear WINTER WEATHER THREAD 2013-2014 VI FAST APPROACHING!

248 Viewing now!


----------



## cjones

Spitting sleet w/ freezing mist, 30*F right now between Newnan and Peachtree City @ 10:30am.  We've got a glazing of ice on trees, but pavement and 'hard' structures are fine.  Wind is whipping up pretty good every once in a while.

Got one pine tree leaning towards the neighbor's house already.  Hopefully it breaks off high up the tree or it can hold through this storm so I can take it down after all this mess is gone.

As I type this, the lights just flickered a couple of times.


----------



## ButcherTony

GA DAWG said:


> Now Im thinking its over. Somebody is seeing something to lower these snow totals. Right? Heck I don't know. I do know its showing stuff here on radar and its not doing nothing.



hunkerdown.....


----------



## jbird1

GA DAWG said:


> Now Im thinking its over. Somebody is seeing something to lower these snow totals. Right? Heck I don't know. I do know its showing stuff here on radar and its not doing nothing.



I hear ya Dawg.  I'm thinking it's gonna sleet off and on all day and then get another burst of snow this evening.  Too much left to the West and then we'll start to get Atlantic moisture later on.  Maybe DDD will chime in.


----------



## Seth carter

Its a bust here never froze


----------



## DRB1313

I sure wish DDD would come and explain what is happening.  My slush is melting here in Mayretta.


----------



## nickel back

deerbandit said:


> What does that mean?





PappyHoel said:


> Huh?





PappyHoel said:


> Looks to me like the snow levels have been adjusted lower.  They are only saying 1" now for dawsonville, it was up to 7".  Its pretty much stopped snowing here.  I dont see how the rest is going to happen.



well this what I have found

A closed upper-level low which has become completely displaced (cut off) from basic westerly current, and moves independently of that current. Cutoff lows may remain nearly stationary for days, or on occasion may move westward opposite to the prevailing flow aloft (i.e., retrogression).


----------



## leroy

Snow much dryer here than yesterday we've got 3+ so far not sticking to trees or lines at all and doing nothing now have to see what the PM brings


----------



## Arrow3

Head East said:


> Elberton



I live 15 miles from Elberton and we have NOTHING like that! I guess Oglethorpe County must have been the cut off on the snow....


----------



## Dustin Pate

deerbandit said:


> What does that mean?



Here is a picture that explains. Somebody is going to get dumped on.


----------



## bankdawg

RinggoldGa said:


> Got about an inch up here in Chattanooga.  10 miles south in Ringgold they have 2-3 inches.



odd place for a toilet


----------



## smokey30725

Got about 2.5 inches here in Flintstone, right below Lookout Mountain at the Tenn / Ga line.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Dustin Pate said:


> Here is a picture that explains. Somebody is going to get dumped on.



Somebody, but not north Georgia.


----------



## Head East

Arrow3 said:


> I live 15 miles from Elberton and we have NOTHING like that! I guess Oglethorpe County must have been the cut off on the snow....



Grand-babies are having a great time...


----------



## RinggoldGa

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Somebody, but not north Georgia.



North Ga is going to get hammered.  Patience.


----------



## malak05

Yeah I'm trying to wrap my head around the details of Birmingham thinks NE Alabama gets heavy snowfall tonight with major accumulation and our Local Mets are calling for heavy Snowfall for NE Georgia but anybody in NW Georgia is screwed with a 1" or so????


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Picture of my house in Thomson. Still sleeting hard outside


----------



## deerbandit

Dustin Pate said:


> Here is a picture that explains. Somebody is going to get dumped on.



So is this turning counter clockwise? Which means it will be the second wave after dark or later this afternoon? If that's the case the tip that's near Atlanta will be where most of it hits kind of all around 285?


----------



## Mountainbuck

A lot of melting in chatsworth. And nothing fallen from the sky??????


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Nws bham issues ice storm warning for Cleburne with higher projected ice accumulation. Like above poster said us in west ga are left out on all models. I don't understand how it's around us north south east and west and we're barely forecast for a trace. Can't get any of the mets to comment on it through twitter either. Starting to get frustrated.


----------



## Paint Brush

deerbandit said:


> So is this turning counter clockwise? Which means it will be the second wave after dark or later this afternoon? If that's the case the tip that's near Atlanta will be where most of it hits kind of all around 285?



 A low always turns counter clockwise. As it moves up the coast it will rotate moisture back over Ga. The tempt should lower some as the flow moves back south. Its not over guys have a little patience.


----------



## Walker44

Lake Lanier ---- Lots of Wind --- fallen snow blowing  ( maybe 1 inch ) there is a pause at the moment -----   Birds feeding heavy,   Never saw so many Cardinals


----------



## deerbandit

Paint Brush said:


> A low always turns counter clockwise. As it moves up the coast it will rotate moisture back over Ga. The tempt should lower some as the flow moves back south. Its not over guys have a little patience.



Ok I get more and more confused with all this.


----------



## PappyHoel

Walker44 said:


> Lake Lanier ---- Lots of Wind --- fallen snow blowing  ( maybe 1 inch ) there is a pause at the moment -----   Birds feeding heavy,   Never saw so many Cardinals



Had 4 deer in the front yard at 3am this morning.  Ive never saw that before, but im not up at 3am everyday.


----------



## PappyHoel

deerbandit said:


> Ok I get more and more confused with all this.



Me too.  My wife actually tried to explain it to me.  I ran


----------



## Gumbeaux

*not over...*

I don't think it's over either, looking at the rotation it continues to pull moisture up, but I am certainly glad that here in south Forsyth it's not as bad as we feared at this point. I hope it will stay that way.  

Nothing that shows on the radar is really happening here.  No precip from the sky for a few hours now even though it was/is showing on radar.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Been without power here in Washington county since about  9:30 this morning.

It sounds like a war in the planted pines around the house with all the limbs breaking.


----------



## Luke0927

Wind is ripping but no more snow here around Chestatee in Forsyth co.  Few inchs on ground....I don't want the ice but wouldn't mind about 6" of snow.


----------



## chewy32

Weatherman says were covered in snow and i haven't seen a flake all day in west pickens lots of sleet though. We had about 3 in yesterday


----------



## malak05

So I know the Low when it swings up the coast will actually drive in a lot of moisture from East to West and that should all be heavy snow... what I don't understand is outlets in Alabama expect that to really ramp up the snow on the east side of the state but our mets saying that snow totals here on the west of Georgia will be minimum?


----------



## Ricky

I've lost a few small limbs, out of the water oaks in the frontyard,but nothing major.Mostly sleet,here in Loganville.


----------



## Hardwoods

A flood warning has been issued for Crisp County. It has been non stop rain since at least 4 this morning but probably longer than that. Thankful to not have to deal with the ice. Prayers for all the people up there dealing with it, especially the linemen having to be out in it.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Where's the storm????


----------



## lectrikman

11:22 am, 27.3 degrees, few miles north of Hartwell.

Been out riding 4 wheeler draggin kids around on pool floats having a blast. Quit snowing bout an hour ago, now sleeting really hard. About 4.5 inches of snow on the ground, roads are turning into packed ice. Local mets calling for 7-9 inches before tomorrow morning, fine with me as long as the freezing rain stays away.

Y'all have fun and be safe....


----------



## toolmkr20

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> Nws bham issues ice storm warning for Cleburne with higher projected ice accumulation. Like above poster said us in west ga are left out on all models. I don't understand how it's around us north south east and west and we're barely forecast for a trace. Can't get any of the mets to comment on it through twitter either. Starting to get frustrated.



Lots of ice in Carroll and Heard Counties with lots of power outages....


----------



## toyota4x4h

Melting here in Murray county now. Over?


----------

